# Nexus 7



## melodyyyyy

Anyone planing to get the Nexus 7?  I am pretty sure I will be getting one once the first batch of reviews are out unless Amazon comes out with a better Kindle fire soon.


----------



## Shadin

The nexus 7 looks like a good tablet.  if didn't have a Kindle fire already I'd get one.  I just don't see the need to replace my fire yet.


----------



## Holly

LOVE mine but the Fire never arrived for Canadians.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Yes, I got the 16GB one and I love it. I'm streaming some YouTube stuff on it right now. 

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2407479,00.asp

Good thing I pre-ordered when I did...


----------



## Holly

I was lucky and got mine from Staples a couple of days after the release without pre-ordering.  When on holidays in the U.S. I had no luck finding one.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I bought a stereo "line in" cable for my iHome stereo. Now I can stream my Nexus 7 through my keen docking station that I bought for my nano.

Plus I got a (purple) faux leather case for it so I don't have to be 100-percent paranoid about dropping it. The case was made for the Kindle Fire, but it's a perfect fit for the Nexus 7.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I'm in experimental mode with my Nexus 7, and I've run into an odd symptom.

Here goes:

I use Google Play Movies to watch Transformers (the free included movie) and the Nexus 7 will transition to landscape mode when I position the tablet that way. Which is great for movies, because that way they fill the screen.

However, I decided to rip one of my Blu-Rays and plop it on my Nexus 7, just to see how that would work.

Umm... it kinda did.

I ripped the movie in .mp4 video format at 1280x800 resolution, just as you're supposed to, to fit the screen.

But when I loaded it onto my Nexus and went to play it in the Google Play Movies app, it will ONLY play the movie in portrait mode. There's no way to make it transition to landscape, when it's your own movie or personal video. (I also tried this with a home video I made. Like I said, I'm in kicking-the-tires mode.)

I mean, the movie's watchable, but there's a TON of wasted screen space going about it like this.

Would an alternate video player app do a better job and rotate it to landscape mode? (One that's Nexus 7-savvy.)

Or is this an issue with the Nexus 7?

Or is it something that I'll just have to live with for a while until Google patches something or ... what?


----------



## melodyyyyy

Craig
Try the ultimate rotation control app from goggle play. I would have made a link but I dontq know how.  I am loving my 7.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Thanks, Mel. I'll look for that.


----------



## HappyGuy

How is the sound quality via earphones? I'm thinking of getting one and would be streaming music from Google Play music player while playing games or reading.


----------



## CraigInOregon

HappyGuy said:


> How is the sound quality via earphones? I'm thinking of getting one and would be streaming music from Google Play music player while playing games or reading.


Well, I uploaded all my music to Google's cloud, and have experienced only good things.

Their limit on storage is 20,000 tracks, currently, regardless of file size... so you can encode at 320MHz or whatever, as high as you want.

I bought a Monster audio cable to play the music through my iHome player.

I also have a VERY nice set of Audio-Technica ATH M-30 headphones and EVERYTHING sounds like butter through them. 

The tiny built-in speaker on the unit isn't the best, but such things rarely are.


----------



## HappyGuy

Thanks!


----------



## melodyyyyy

After playing with the N7 for two weeks I love it even more.  I have turned into a n7/kindle fire.  I downloaded the amazon app so I could retrieve all my books and I can shop the amazon app store as well.  I also installed adobe flash so I can watch amazon instant videos and other flash videos.  I have the best of both worlds.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Melody,


How did you get Flash to work on JellyBean? Adobe doesn't support it...

That aside, I have all my music (that I've scanned off CDs, anyway) in the Google Play Music cloud. It's been great, streams seamlessly, and I bought a stereo cable to plug it into my iHome.

Right at this moment, I'm listening to Adele 21. Sounds great.

I also found and downloaded the Android tablet version of the Kindle app, so I have it as a backup reader, but mainly I still use me K3Keyboard for reading.

I've been impressed by the battery life, too. I am getting ~ two days of moderate use between charges. Even under heavy use, I haven't really worn down the battery much below half in a single day... maybe 30-35 percent power remaining.

During these early uses, I like to drain the battery as low as I can between recharges, then power up fully before using again.

However, eventually I'll probably just get into the habit of recharging it overnight like I do my cell phone.  But it's nice to know that most days I can get 2 days of use out of it... and recently, under light use, I almost reached 3 days.


----------



## CraigInOregon

melodyyyyy said:


> Craig
> Try the ultimate rotation control app from goggle play. I would have made a link but I dontq know how. I am loving my 7.


Actually, I found out there's a little icon on the top bar that indicates if it's blocked form rotation or not. It can be set to freely rotate (although the Home screen remains locked, but in apps you can rotate it fine once you unlock the rotate function).

The wonders of Jelly Bean continue to impress.


----------



## melodyyyyy

Craig

chrome does not support adobe but Firefox does.  I downloaded Firefox beta from the play store then downloaded and installed flash 11.1 through chrome. Then opened Firefox click on options in right hand corner then open settings , don't have to do anything . Go back then quit.  Then reopen Firefox and you are done. Hope this makes sense.  I love my kindle keyboard as well and that's what I read on but it's nice to have my books on the N7 as well.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Thanks for the instructions.

However, Flash isn't a make-or-break feature for me, and I far prefer Chrome to Firefox.


----------



## melodyyyyy

Craig
I agree. I am just having fun with the N7 and learning new things. I really don't need flash either but it's nice to have.


----------



## CraigInOregon

melodyyyyy said:


> Craig
> I agree. I am just having fun with the N7 and learning new things. I really don't need flash either but it's nice to have.


True. It's nice to kick the tires a bit, see what it can and can't do.


----------



## Shizu

I was waiting for Fire 2 announcement and decide but 7 16G order resumed this morning so ordered... should be good? lol


----------



## melodyyyyy

Shizu
I love mine.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Shizu,


I seriously doubt you'll regret ordering your N7 instead of waiting for a Fire 2.

Here's why:

No matter what features they add to the next line of Kindle Fire tablets, there's not much Amazon can do to make it as VERSATILE as the Nexus 7.

That's because the Fire 2 will still be based on a highly customized version of an outdated Android OS. The N7 will be one of the first devices getting any updates to the Android OS.

The Fire 2 will be "locked in" by Amazon to primarily only allow purchasing to be made from Amazon. (Enlightened self-interest, and understandable.) Meanwhile, on the N7, you have Google Play built in, but can also load the Amazon Kindle software, app store, and MP3 shop, and even the BN.com Nook stuff... and basically therefore, buy from anywhere, any of them.

The main hits against the N7 and the Fire are identical... No memory card slot. Fire 2 is not expected to change that. (Though they ought to... it's absolutely the best way to contrast themselves to the N7.)

Since N7 and Fire2 are likely to be close in terms of hardware, what puts N7 over the top for me is its versatility.


----------



## Shizu

I have Sony tablet instead of Fire because I thought of the limitation Fire might have. I didn't get iPad because of the same reason. And reading some review of N7, it seems I can do a lot more.   I'll come here and ask if I have any questions.  Can't wait to get it now.


----------



## HappyGuy

Has anyone looked at the Samsung Galaxy Tab 7. Saw one at Best Buy the other day. It has a micro SD card slot (YAY!) but an older version of Android (boo). I'm still looking to get a N7 because of the upgraded op sys, but am waiting until closer to Christmas to see what comes out (besides, everyone here is out of them at the moment).


----------



## teralpar

I'm very, very, very tempted on getting the Nexus 7. I've been patiently waiting for the announcement of the Kindle Fire 2, but my patience is wearing thin. To those who have bought the Nexus 7, which storage size did you get: 8GB or 16GB? I'm wondering if the 8GB would be sufficient in order to save the extra $50...


----------



## CraigInOregon

teralpar said:


> I'm very, very, very tempted on getting the Nexus 7. I've been patiently waiting for the announcement of the Kindle Fire 2, but my patience is wearing thin. To those who have bought the Nexus 7, which storage size did you get: 8GB or 16GB? I'm wondering if the 8GB would be sufficient in order to save the extra $50...


There's a lot of cloud memory to utilize.

That said, I popped for the 16GB so that I had more room on it.

Of course, if I had bought a Fire instead, I would have made the same decision, had a 16GB Fire 2 been made available, and for the same reason: when there's no memory card slot, one is far more tempted to buy the larger-memory model.

But, like, my music library is pretty huge and had already outgrown my 16GB iPod nano (5thGen).

Using Google Play Music's cloud, I've uploaded everything I have, everything I've scanned in so far, and I've maybe used 20-30 percent of my music cloud limit. And I was able to encode them at a much higher quality, most of the time. (320 MHz for Google Music, instead of 128MHz to fit more tracks on the old iPod).

So, like, just being able to have all my music in the cloud makes 16GB seem a lot roomier.


----------



## melodyyyyy

I purchased the 16 gig as well.  I have the droidtv app to download my favorite tv shows and that takes up a lot of memory. I love my n7 and I love  the droidtv primetime app as well.  If you like watching tv you should check this app out.


----------



## Holly

I have the 16GB version with only 8GB left.  The OS uses 3GB from the start.  I have no music or movies on it- just a few basic games, a virus checker, and 800 books with Aldiko book reader and another 50 Amazon books.  Obviously I got it mainly as a book reader with the added advantage of Internet accessibility when travelling.  My K3's Internet just doesn't make it easy.  Book reading at night will be easier than replacing the battery every couple of days on my book light.  Amazon's failure to bring the Fire to Canada was a factor in this decision.


----------



## Shizu

I've debated to get 8G or 16G. I almost ordered 8G since N7 has micro usb so can use external memory. I could use external memory which would be much cheaper than paying extra $50 for 8G but if I would want to have a lot of video in N7 and watch it while charging, I won't be able to use external memory. Can't expand internally so safer to get bigger memory is how I think. Nowadays every file is getting so big that it is so easy to find myself without memory to store


----------



## teralpar

I went ahead and ordered the 16 GB. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## CraigInOregon

Shizu said:


> I've debated to get 8G or 16G. I almost ordered 8G since N7 has micro usb so can use external memory. I could use external memory which would be much cheaper than paying extra $50 for 8G but if I would want to have a lot of video in N7 and watch it while charging, I won't be able to use external memory. Can't expand internally so safer to get bigger memory is how I think. Nowadays every file is getting so big that it is so easy to find myself without memory to store


Actually, it's no different that the Fire in that regard. While it has a microUSB, it does not support USB hosting (or some technical jargon) and so... no, it can't use external memory. Not anymore than the Fire can.

All you CAN do is back up to a PC-connected drive.


----------



## Shizu

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Actually, it's no different that the Fire in that regard. While it has a microUSB, it does not support USB hosting (or some technical jargon) and so... no, it can't use external memory. Not anymore than the Fire can.
> 
> All you CAN do is back up to a PC-connected drive.


It seems we can use flash drive or other memory card. Here is how. And I saw a video using USB hub to connect mouse, keyboard, and flash drive all at the same time too.

http://www.gottabemobile.com/2012/07/31/how-to-use-a-usb-drive-with-the-nexus-7/


----------



## CraigInOregon

Note that it says the Nexus 7 must be rooted and unlocked.

Personally, I prefer not to do that. Mainly because the N7 is a pure Google Android experience to begin with.


----------



## Shizu

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Note that it says the Nexus 7 must be rooted.
> 
> Personally, I prefer not to do that. Mainly because the N7 is a pure Google Android experience to begin with.


yes I wanted to avoid doing this that is one of the reason why I choose 16G. Don't really want to mess with it if I don't have to. Even though I'm not sure what rooted mean and will do to device lol


----------



## CraigInOregon

Rooting and unlocking the device is a mildly complicated process. Not terribly so.

The trouble is, if you do it wrong, you "brick" your device. (Meaning it has all the value of a brick... it's a paperweight... it's broke and no one will honor any warranty.)

I know there are tons of tutorials on how to do all this, but I guess I just don't like putting a $250 investment at risk like that.


----------



## melodyyyyy

Instead of rooting to get more storage space consider getting a Kingston wi-drive.  Check out what is is an does on amazon. I have one and it is amazing. Now I just have to find a nice case for my nexus


----------



## DJRMel

I'm seriously considering buying a Nexus 7 as my first tablet.  I wanted to wait until Amazon made some sort of announcement that the Fire 2 is coming in the near future, but from what I've read about the 7, it's unlikely Amazon will produce a better product at a lower price.  One thing is stopping me, though.  Do I need an android friendly computer to get the 7 up and running? I use a middle aged Mac that I doubt will be compatable (it doesn't recognize my husband's iPad, however it's fine for my Kindle Touch).  I'm generally happy with aps that are designed for a device, so I doubt I'll need to side load anything. Can I get the Nexus 7 up and running using wi-fi only?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW, I have both a Fire and a Xoom. . . they're both android devices.  I've not had need to ever hook either one up to my computer.  So the OS on it is immaterial.  They're designed to be self-contained. . . load stuff wirelessly, etc.  Though, on each, there is a method to connect to a computer to transfer files via a USB connection.  But I've never had the need.  I guess I'm saying that I wouldn't really worry about it.


----------



## Shizu

melodyyyyy said:


> Instead of rooting to get more storage space consider getting a Kingston wi-drive. Check out what is is an does on amazon. I have one and it is amazing. Now I just have to find a nice case for my nexus


I've ordered this case from Amazon and should be here today. My N7 shipped yesterday so I'll get cover before N7 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008D2Q8RG/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


----------



## CraigInOregon

melodyyyyy said:


> Instead of rooting to get more storage space consider getting a Kingston wi-drive. Check out what is is an does on amazon. I have one and it is amazing. Now I just have to find a nice case for my nexus


I bought a Fire case and it fits my N7 just fine. Be careful not to get one that covers critical ports, though.


----------



## CraigInOregon

[flash=200,200][/flash]


DJRMel said:


> I'm seriously considering buying a Nexus 7 as my first tablet. I wanted to wait until Amazon made some sort of announcement that the Fire 2 is coming in the near future, but from what I've read about the 7, it's unlikely Amazon will produce a better product at a lower price. One thing is stopping me, though. Do I need an android friendly computer to get the 7 up and running? I use a middle aged Mac that I doubt will be compatable (it doesn't recognize my husband's iPad, however it's fine for my Kindle Touch). I'm generally happy with aps that are designed for a device, so I doubt I'll need to side load anything. Can I get the Nexus 7 up and running using wi-fi only?


Yup. You don't need a PC at all. I used one to upload my music to Google Play, but everything else I did on the N7 itself.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Shizu said:


> I've ordered this case from Amazon and should be here today. My N7 shipped yesterday so I'll get cover before N7
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008D2Q8RG/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


Great case, great price. I may upgrade.


----------



## teralpar

Has anyone tried streaming videos from Amazon Video on their Nexus 7 yet?


----------



## DJRMel

Thanks for the answers,  Ann and Craig.

Now all I have to do is find a store with a 16GB in stock.  With the number of 16GB devices showing up with the left edge of the glass not quite fastened into the device, I think I want the option of exchanging/returning before I leave the parking lot.


----------



## Susan J

Today I ordered the 16gb from Walmart online with the free pick up in store today option. I got the email that it was ready for pick up less than an hour later.  I have a kindle fire and the only thing I miss is the easy ability to stream Prime video on the nexus.  With the new Amzn video app for iPad announcement today, I'm hoping that an android app won't be far behind.


----------



## CraigInOregon

DJRMel said:


> Thanks for the answers, Ann and Craig.
> 
> Now all I have to do is find a store with a 16GB in stock. With the number of 16GB devices showing up with the left edge of the glass not quite fastened into the device, I think I want the option of exchanging/returning before I leave the parking lot.


It's a bit exaggerated on the frequency of that. Mine showed up direct from Google in pristine condition. (And yes, mine was and is 16 GB)


----------



## HappyGuy

I notice the Galaxy tab 7 runs Android 4.0 and the Nexus 4.1. Is there much of a difference? Is it worth getting the Nexus just for that? (Galaxy has a micro-SD slot)


----------



## DJRMel

CraigInTwinCities said:


> It's a bit exaggerated on the frequency of that. Mine showed up direct from Google in pristine condition. (And yes, mine was and is 16 GB)


I know the majority have been fine, or at least the defect so small that a person has to look for it to discover it. However, when the clerk at Office Depot brought one out to me, he asked if it was for myself, and when I answered yes, he asked if I wanted to take it out of the box before buying it. I was surprised by that offer, but he explained that about one fourth of the ones they'd sold had been returned because of the screen issue. Maybe all of theirs had come from the same assembly line run.

Mine was perfect as far as I can tell and the very helpful clerk also pointed me towards an inexpensive (reduced for clearance) cover that would work until I had more time to research actual Nexus 7 covers.

Having played with it for several hours, I'm of the opinion that the Google Nexus 7 is an amazing tablet for the price.


----------



## CraigInOregon

HappyGuy said:


> I notice the Galaxy tab 7 runs Android 4.0 and the Nexus 4.1. Is there much of a difference? Is it worth getting the Nexus just for that? (Galaxy has a micro-SD slot)


The comparison I've heard made is this:

Ice Cream Sandwich (4.0) is like Windows Vista, whereas Jelly Bean (4.1) is like Windows 7.

Not literally, obviously. But Vista was "a nice idea, but buggy, sluggish and not smooth." Whereas W7 is probably the best version of Windows since XP.

Jelly Bean doesn't add a ton of NEW features, per se, aside from Google Now. (Which is better than Siri, most of the time.)

However, Project Butter is the real selling point of Jelly Bean; what Team Google did was go in and really smooth out and speed up the code, so that everything runs "like butter."  It's not so obvious as a selling feature, but makes using the Android OS a lot more pleasant.

That said, gimmicky as it is, Google Now IS fun.

With the Samsung Tab, your chances of being upgraded to Jelly Bean are slim at best, and even if they do it, it'll be a long time in coming. And Jelly Bean would probably be the ONLY Android update Samsung would release before abandoning the hardware.

With Google's Nexus 7, you get the latest releases of the Andoird OS as soon as Google decides they're ready for release. And Google has basically promised that the N7 will continue getting future upgrades for as long as the hardware is capable of running it. Meaning Key Lime Pie, Lollipop, and perhaps beyond... Marshmallow, maybe?

So, factor that into your decision however you wish.


----------



## teralpar

Just received my N7 in the mail. Now how in the heck do you open the box


----------



## Shizu

I got my N7 couple hours ago and charged a bit but couldn't wait so played a bit. It is really nice. Comparing to Sony tablet I have, it is light and very easy to handle. I installed some basic app that I would use for sure. The case I got smells for now but I like it. Light and will protect N7 for sure. And I like it that when I open the cover N7 will wake up   Now it is charging and I'll play it more tonight.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Congrats. Enjoy.


----------



## melodyyyyy

teralpar said:


> Has anyone tried streaming videos from Amazon Video on their Nexus 7 yet?


I did get amazon instant video to play using Firefox but can't get it to play full screen yet. I am working on it.


----------



## teralpar

melodyyyyy said:


> I did get amazon instant video to play using Firefox but can't get it to play full screen yet. I am working on it.


Melody, I followed your directions you posted earlier to download Flash 11.1 through Google Chrome and then access it through Firefox and it worked! Once I accessed a video from Amazon's site, I tapped on the video while playing and it pulled up the option for full screen in the lower right hand corner of the video screen; tap on full screen and the video playns the full screen! The sound for Amazon videos is kind of low but it sounds great through my ear phones. Awesomeness!!

I only got 4 hours of sleep this morning before work, from playing with the N7! I'll probably sell my Kindle Fire now.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I didn't use Amazon or Google video, but I did do a rip from a Blu-Ray I own of Batman Begins (as well as The Dark Knight) and loaded them onto my N7 as my go-to movies.

Once I got the side-tilt feature unlocked, it looked beautiful.  I've watched Batman Begins but not The Dark Knight on it so far. It's fun for video. But I need to get a case that can double as a stand. The one I have, doesn't.


----------



## melodyyyyy

teralpar said:


> Melody, I followed your directions you posted earlier to download Flash 11.1 through Google Chrome and then access it through Firefox and it worked! Once I accessed a video from Amazon's site, I tapped on the video while playing and it pulled up the option for full screen in the lower right hand corner of the video screen; tap on full screen and the video playns the full screen! The sound for Amazon videos is kind of low but it sounds great through my ear phones. Awesomeness!!
> 
> I only got 4 hours of sleep this morning before work, from playing with the N7! I'll probably sell my Kindle Fire now.


I
Teralpar it worked! Thanks! Now we have the best of both worlds with our Nexus fire lol. I loved my KF but this thing is awesome. I am still learning. I don't blame you for wanting to sell your Fire.

Craig there are a few cases on amazon for the Nexus that have a stand. I just ordered a poetic case for 12.00 with free shipping. The reviews where pretty good. It should last till the better ones come out.

T


----------



## CraigInOregon

Did someone say Acer?

I had an Acer PC for several years. It was not a good experience.

The Nexus 7 is made by Asus for Google. Much better.

I don't stream Amazon video or worry about Flash compatibility, but all video I've played on my N7 has been in sync. (Jelly Bean = Android 4.1)


----------



## HappyGuy

Craig, I know we're not supposed to discuss this, but what did you use to rip your DVDs? I've bought a couple of Blu Ray movies that supposedly have a digital copy, but the digital copy had expired - not sure why they would do that!


----------



## CraigInOregon

HappyGuy said:


> Craig, I know we're not supposed to discuss this, but what did you use to rip your DVDs? I've bought a couple of Blu Ray movies that supposedly have a digital copy, but the digital copy had expired - not sure why they would do that!


Just a standard shareware program. There are plenty out there that can do the job.

I don't see it as doing anything wrong to take a movie you already own and put it on your own device (and only your own device). 

After all, if that were the case, I think many of us who amassed huge CD libraries in our younger years would have had to re-buy a lot of music in the MP3 era. Music we already owned and had paid for.

Is it any different than when I was in high school and would use my stereo system to play my vinyl records and record favorite tracks onto mix-tape cassettes I could play on my car stereo?

I don't think so. I think it's pretty much exactly the same. So long as I'm only doing it for myself.

And I still own my old CDs in a huge canvas book that stores a TON of them in four-to-a-page-side sleeves; I just don't play them anymore. I play the MP3s I made from them.  And actually, there're still plenty I have yet to scan in.

I don't have enough room on my N7 to store all my DVD and BD movies - I literally only have Batman Begins and The Dark Knight on there. I hope to buy the Blu-Ray of The Dark Knight Rises this winter and add that, too, and then be done. (Which is probably wise... those two movies alone combine to take up ALMOST 5 GB... I have a mere 7 GB+ remaining on my 16GB N7... thank Google for Google Play Music's cloud service!)

Anything else, I'll stream, probably. Google Play has a good library.

But I wanted that trilogy on my Nexus 7; at least for a while. Maybe eventually I'll get bored with it, delete 'em and scan in something else I like that I want to have with me.


----------



## melodyyyyy

Happy guy check your Pm.


----------



## HappyGuy

melodyyyy, thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Of interest:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,122462.new.html#new


----------



## teralpar

RyanCaseyBooks said:


> I just purchased a Nexus 7 and find it a fabulous device to read on.
> 
> The N7, on the other hand, is a perfect size for this kind of activity.
> 
> Farewell, sleep!


I agree 100%! I find it easier to read on the Nexus than my Kindle Fire. I spent almost 4 hours reading on my Nexus last night, using the white background. I was never able to use the white nor black background on the Fire, it made my eyes dizzy. I could read on my Fire using the Sepia background.


----------



## melodyyyyy

teralpar said:


> Melody, I followed your directions you posted earlier to download Flash 11.1 through Google Chrome and then access it through Firefox and it worked! Once I accessed a video from Amazon's site, I tapped on the video while playing and it pulled up the option for full screen in the lower right hand corner of the video screen; tap on full screen and the video playns the full screen! The sound for Amazon videos is kind of low but it sounds great through my ear phones. Awesomeness!!
> 
> I only got 4 hours of sleep this morning before work, from playing with the N7! I'll probably sell my Kindle Fire now.


I found that if you use the xScope browser you can watch amazon instant videos in HD


----------



## CraigInOregon

One can also watch videos using GooglePlay Movies, too, you know, Melody.

Much as I love Amazon, they're not the only place.... 

https://play.google.com/about/movies/


----------



## melodyyyyy

So true Craig.  But I have amazon prime and get free movies. Can't argue with free


----------



## Shizu

melodyyyyy said:


> I found that if you use the xScope browser you can watch amazon instant videos in HD


Thanks for info. I have amazon prime also. I love N7. I'm playing with it a lot. I've uploaded mp3 audiobook that I have and been listening to it with N7 and with my phone it's awesome.


----------



## CraigInOregon

N7... chock full o' Jelly Bean goodness.


----------



## HappyGuy

Does Google Play have any free movies or tv shows?


----------



## HappyGuy

Is there a Google Play applet that I need to download to my Android? Or is it accessed only via the internet?


----------



## CraigInOregon

https://play.google.com/store/search?q=google+play&c=apps

There's Google Play Books, Google Play Music, and Google Play Movies & TV.

They are built into most Android devices that support them.


----------



## HappyGuy

Next question - what covers are (you) people using? why did you buy it? How do you like it (would you buy it again, knowing what you know now?)? And finally, if you recommend a cover, would you also include either a link or at least the URL so I can go take a look? Thanks all!


----------



## melodyyyyy

I purchased a cover from Macon. A poetic case for 12.99 free shipping. It workd great. I will probally get something nicer one more cases hit the marke.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I love purple, so I purchased this one.

It definitely adds weight and thickness, but it's cut perfectly for the N7, has a no-drop handstrap for reading, and the stand function works well. Great craftsmanship, too. Now that I have it, my N7 probably won't leave its new home again. 

$13.99 and around $8 in shipping charges, so it wasn't the cheapest, but I think it's worth the price.


----------



## teralpar

CraigInTwinCities said:


> I love purple, so I purchased this one.
> 
> It definitely adds weight and thickness, but it's cut perfectly for the N7, has a no-drop handstrap for reading, and the stand function works well. Great craftsmanship, too. Now that I have it, my N7 probably won't leave its new home again.
> 
> $13.99 and around $8 in shipping charges, so it wasn't the cheapest, but I think it's worth the price.


I have the same cover, but in black. I like it a lot. It's very sturdy...I've dropped my N7 twice by accident while in its case and the falls didn't affect the device at all. My N7 is still in perfect condition!


----------



## Susan J

I picked THIS  MoKo cover based upon the excellent reviews and price.

While I think it is super secure, I am not delighted with the stand which I can't help comparing to the CaseCrown cover that I got for my Kindle Fire and which seems to be more adaptable to various angles.

I don't use a stylus but putting a stylus in the holder works to give me more of an angle when putting it in a standing position. The stitching is very nice and I like the hand strap. I love the fact that the Nexus wakes and sleeps upon opening or closing the cover. 

I haven't written a review yet but the reason I didn't get THIS  CaseCrown was because of the "fatal flaw" mentioned by one reviewer.

Unfortunately, the volume dials are an effort to use with this case too so I just use the on screen settings instead. Also the edges could be a couple of millimeters shorter on this to make it easier to pull down the menu.

I'm happy enough with the MoKo case for the price.


----------



## teralpar

DreamWeaver said:


> I don't have a Nexus 7, but on my other Android devices when I tap on the Amazon video screen there is the "full screen" symbol on the bottom right, and to the left of that are "pop out," "connection," and a volume slider. Just thought I'd mention that in case the volume isn't maximized there.
> 
> Are your Amazon videos in perfect sync (sound and picture)? I ask because the movies play great in browsers with my 7" Acer A100 running Android 3.2, but Amazon videos have been out of sync since my 10.1" Acer A500 upgraded to 4.0.3.


I found the volume slider on the Amazon Video screen. It wasn't turned up all the way...once I slid the tab all the to the right the volume was perfect!

As for the picture and sound being in sync on Amazon Video, it looks/sounds fine to me.


----------



## D/W

teralpar said:


> I found the volume slider on the Amazon Video screen. It wasn't turned up all the way...once I slid the tab all the to the right the volume was perfect!
> 
> As for the picture and sound being in sync on Amazon Video, it looks/sounds fine to me.


Thanks for letting me know. Glad you were able to get the volume right.


----------



## Holly

My Nexus 7 is covered in an Oberon.  It was ordered without the wool, business card holder or cord strap.  I will use the Nexus primarily as an e-reader with some surfing during vacations.  Easier to hold than the iPad for book reading.  All my Kindles and my iPad are covered with Oberons.  I guess you could say it is an obsession.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Holly said:


> ...It was ordered without the wool...


Did someone say...


----------



## marianneg

Does anyone have one of the Supcase covers? I like the color selection (will probably go for purple  ), and the reviews on Amazon are pretty positive.


----------



## CraigInOregon

marianneg said:


> Does anyone have one of the Supcase covers? I like the color selection (will probably go for purple  ), and the reviews on Amazon are pretty positive.


I looked at those. But I chose a purple cover from Moko instead.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008FMST94/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00


----------



## Hoosiermama

I have a Fire, a Nexus 7 and a Touch. I ordered the Nexus because the Fire was commandeered by DH and our grandson. I absolutely love the Nexus. I already have a Droid phone and felt the Fire limited the Droid experience, since so many apps were unavailable or just wouldn't work on the Fire. 

I don't have a case for the Nexus. I actually like using it "nekkid". I do have a pouch I keep it in....but no case. I like that it's light and easy to hold, so I don't feel the need for a case.

It's so much lighter than the Fire. Don't get me wrong...I do like the Fire...but the Nexus is awesome.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## teralpar

Hoosiermama said:


> I do like the Fire...but the Nexus is awesome.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


My words exactly!!


----------



## njshoremom4gurlz

I've been considering... LoL
As log as I can read my kindle books I'm I'm happy!
I'm waiting to see what kindle has next I'm happy w the fire BUT sharing w my 10yr old and share iPad w 5 yr old so yea I need my solely MINE device lol
The K3 was that :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njshoremom4gurlz

It's still I'm my staples... Anyone want one??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigInOregon

NJ Shore Mom,

Both the Nexus 7 and the Fire are fantastic devices. Can't go wrong no matter what you choose. I can read on my N7 when I want to, using the Kindle for Android Tablets app. (I'm not a big fan of backlit screens for long reading sessions, though.

As for the new devices, I expect Amazon's updates to be a great as ever.

But if you want a tablet, I do have a preference for the N7 because it's pure Google Android and you can do anything with it; with Fire/Fire2, you're gonna be a bit more locked in to Amazon's eco-system. But it depends on what you're looking for.

No matter what the next Fire is like, my N7 scratches my tablet need.

Now, if I decide I love the Kindle PaperWhite or whatever they announce as a new eInk device, I may buy that to upgrade/replace my Kindle 3 Keyboard.

But otherwise, if I don't love the new eInk Kindle, I'm good with what I have now for at least another year. Or until something breaks.

P.S., I wish Amazon would give a trade-in credit for old Kindles. Even $10 and free shipping back to Amazon would be nice. Because if I get a new eInk device, I'll want to get rid of my old one, or have it recycled, or something...


----------



## MrPLD

CraigInTwinCities said:


> P.S., I wish Amazon would give a trade-in credit for old Kindles. Even $10 and free shipping back to Amazon would be nice. Because if I get a new eInk device, I'll want to get rid of my old one, or have it recycled, or something...


Could always sell it to someone - I'm sure there's plenty of people who'd -love- to have a $10~$20 K3 in their hands


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CraigInTwinCities said:


> P.S., I wish Amazon would give a trade-in credit for old Kindles. Even $10 and free shipping back to Amazon would be nice. Because if I get a new eInk device, I'll want to get rid of my old one, or have it recycled, or something...


They do. I sold my 1st Gen Kindle back to Amazon for something like $25. This was last fall.

http://www.amazon.com/Trade-In/b/ref=sv_e_0?ie=UTF8&node=2242532011


----------



## CraigInOregon

Ann in Arlington said:


> They do. I sold my 1st Gen Kindle back to Amazon for something like $25. This was last fall.
> http://www.amazon.com/Trade-In/b/ref=sv_e_0?ie=UTF8&node=2242532011


So cool.


----------



## CegAbq

OK - last week (Tue, Aug 27), one of my local Staples finally had a Nexus 7 in stock. I grabbed one (the 8GB, $199 version) - but didn't open the box, because I wanted to wait until today to see what was announced (Staples has a 14-day return policy & yes I could have opened & played with it, but I knew I'd like it & only need to open it to make sure it is functional).
I've got the original Fire and a Touch. I also have an HTC Thunderbolt android phone.

So, after today's announcements, the only new Fire that would attract me would be the HD 8.9" - but no way do I want to pay $500+++ for a tablet.
And there are many features for the Nexus 7 that I reeeaaallly like:
lightweight, quad-core, JellyBean true Android experience; I'll soon have my VZ Android phone on a shared data plan so I can use it as a wifi hotspot & have all the connectivity that I want; I got a 32Gb Kingston Wi-Drive earlier this year that serves as a wireless external drive that both the OG Fire and the Nex7 can connect to, plus, I've got cloud storage all over the place (DropBox, SugarSync, Google Drive, Amazon Cloud Drive).

So I'm pretty sure I'm going to open up that Nex7 over the weekend (work & school will keep me crazy busy until then) and submerge myself in its joy.


----------



## D/W

CegAbq said:


> So, after today's announcements, the only new Fire that would attract me would be the HD 8.9" - but no way do I want to pay $500+++ for a tablet.


The Nexus 7 is very nice! Just in case you didn't know, there is a 8.9" Kindle Fire HD that's $299. It has 16GB storage and is wi-fi only. There's also a 32GB version for $369. The $499 model has 32GB and 4G LTE wireless.

Whichever device you keep, I'm sure you'll enjoy it!


----------



## CegAbq

I opened up my Nexus 7 and have activated it! Joy Joy Joy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CegAbq said:


> I opened up my Nexus 7 and have activated it! Joy Joy Joy


What's your favorite thing done with it so far?


----------



## Marlene Joyce Spark

I'm thinking about it. I've heard lots of positive reviews on this tablet.

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Marlene Joyce Spark said:


> I'm thinking about it. I've heard lots of positive reviews on this tablet.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


I must admit the new versions of the Fire deserve a look, though Bog knows when they'll be available in Australia. But I'm content with my Nexus.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I was reading an article recently that did a blow-by-blow stats compare between the Fire, the Nexus 7, and the Fire HD.

Line by line, the Nexus 7 bested the Fire, and either bested or matched the Fire HD*.

* Example: The Nexus 7 has a quad core, the Fire HD is still a dual core... advantage Nexus. Screen resolutions were the same (and both better than the original Fire.) The one exception to this was memory... where the Fire HD has more options... but you do tend to pay a lot for it, if you go with the $499 and up 4G LTE one coming out in November...

But, I mean, Fire's OS is an Amazon branch-off of Android Ice Cream Sandwich, where it will stay for the life of the device. Nexus 7 has Jelly Bean already, and will be periodically updated by Google upon the release of not just minor upgrades, but major ones... Key Lime Pie, Lollipop, maybe even Marshmallow...

And yet somehow, impossibly, the author of the "review" declared the Fire HD the "clear winner."

Even though the only real advantage was in built-in memory options and despite that neither have microSD lots...

WTF?


----------



## Pushka

You can purchase a $1 cable off eBay and download a free app that allows you to attach and transfer files and stream files from a USB stick onto the nexus. Storage problem solved.


----------



## Shizu

Pushka said:


> You can purchase a $1 cable off eBay and download a free app that allows you to attach and transfer files and stream files from a USB stick onto the nexus. Storage problem solved.


I couldn't find one without need to root Nexus 7 before but it seems new app came out recently that there is no need to root  Can't read ebook file yet so hoping developer will change that in the future. If anyone is interested it is called Nexus Media Importer.


----------



## Pushka

Yes. That's the free app that works with the cable i mentioned. Works a treat.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

If you are thinking of buying a Nexus 7, the $25 Google Play credit will not be given if you buy after September 30th!

http://play.google.com/intl/en_us/about/offer-terms.html

As I understand the offer terms, once you have the balance, it is good until September 2013 (this is not a promise, just what I understood). But you won't receive the credit if you don't buy before the end of this month. So if you are wavering, you may want to decide and act one way or the other!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Nexus 7 has Jelly Bean already, and will be periodically updated by Google upon the release of not just minor upgrades, but major ones... Key Lime Pie, Lollipop, maybe even Marshmallow...


Has Google actually stated this somewhere?

Mike


----------



## CraigInOregon

Mike,

At the press conference when it was launched.

They didn't mention the specific updates by name, but they did say, specifically, that Google Nexus 7 would "always" have access to "the latest updates to Android" from Google, "well before other devices." Of course, they're not going to mention specific updates by name, in case future versions of Android exceed the hardware abilities of the N7.

After all, they'll eventually launch a successor to the N7. And I hear they're already talking about a 10-inch Google Nexus 10 by Asus, for next year sometime, that may run Key Lime Pie straight out of the box. (Not confirmed yet, but a STRONG rumor.) (And rumor has it, they are targeting $299 as the N10 launch price, with incremental increases for more memory.)

However, their intent was to communicate that their N7 strategy would reflect their strategy with the Galaxy Nexus phones Samsung built for Google. As in, always the first devices any update will be built for, because it's pure Google Android with no overlay from the manufacturer or the carrier.

Eventually, the N7 will go obsolete, as all hardware does; but so long as the N7 *can* run "the latest Android updates," it will receive them faster than any other devices. Because it's a pure Google Android experience.

Their purpose in the statement is to put pressure on hardware makers and carriers, who still haven't pushed out ICS updates for most devices, even though ICS is coming to be close to a year old. Why? Because they waste tons of time working on their overlays, and often just give up and say, "You'll get ICS when you buy a new Samsung phone."

But the end-user hears that with a year left on their two-year contract, and thinks nasty thoughts because "ICS was two months away when I bought this phone, and I was promised it'd get the upgrade... and after waiting 14 months, they now tell me my device is too old to get ICS, so I have to wait 10 more months before I'm upgrade-eligible, only to buy a Jelly Bean phone a month before Key Lime Pie is due to be released, get promised that "it'll receive Key Lime Pie, only to have history repeat itself all over again? Screw that... I'll go Apple next time."

That's what Google wants to eliminate. By introducing their own phones and tablets, Google wants Samsung and Nokia and HTC and everyone else to stop mucking around with the long delays caused by their overlays... and just push the dang updates out like they ought to, because now there's hardware out there from Google where THEIR customers are getting ICS or Jelly Bean or (eventually) Key Lime Pie, within a couple weeks of the code being finalized, and are happier for it.

That help?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

CraigInTwinCities said:


> [snip]
> 
> Their purpose in the statement is to put pressure on hardware makers and carriers, who still haven't pushed out ICS updates for most devices, even though ICS is coming to be close to a year old. Why? Because they waste tons of time working on their overlays, and often just give up and say, "You'll get ICS when you buy a new Samsung phone."
> 
> But the end-user hears that with a year left on their two-year contract, and thinks nasty thoughts because "ICS was two months away when I bought this phone, and I was promised it'd get the upgrade... and after waiting 14 months, they now tell me my device is too old to get ICS, so I have to wait 10 more months before I'm upgrade-eligible, only to buy a Jelly Bean phone a month before Key Lime Pie is due to be released, get promised that "it'll receive Key Lime Pie, only to have history repeat itself all over again? Screw that... I'll go Apple next time."
> 
> [snip]
> 
> That help?


That helps, thanks. I've been on the receiving end of this year buying a brand-new Android phone (my first smart phone) with 2.2 on it, and no upgrade will be offered. I got a newer Android phone with ICS two months ago, but it wasn't so much for the newer OS as to get one with a functional amount of user RAM. I'm reasonably sure the HTC phone I have now won't get updated, either.

On the other hand, I have an iPad that can't be updated to IOS 6, a Mac laptop that can't be updated to OS 10.8, and I'm getting a bit fed up with Apple's ecosystem.

I will probably order a Nexus 7 in the next few weeks.

Mike


----------



## CraigInOregon

jmiked said:


> ...and I'm getting a bit fed up with Apple's ecosystem.


I was an Apple fan until two things turned me against them.

1) Starting about a year ago, Apple broke iTunes' ability to, you know... actually WORK... on Windows 7, making it impossible for me to buy new music from them, and have shown ZERO interest in fixing it. I've visited Genius Bars in Apple stores, emailed Apple about it, and no matter what I did, got apathy in response, or a recommendation to "switch to Apple products and forget about Windows." Well, screw that.

2) Apple trying to get Samsung's phones banned in the US. It's one thing to say, "You violated our patents. Pay us." But trying to take away choices from US consumers? Forget you, Apple.

Back in the day, I used to subscribe to the Mac Evangelist email list and felt empathetic toward Apple in their struggle against the "big bully, Microsoft." But these days, it's Apple who's the "big bully" trying to drive others off the market and not listening to customer feedback... even when that feedback is "fix iTunes so I can continue buying stuff from you."

Which is why I bought my Nexus 7 in the first place... to replace my iPod nano and get off the Apple ecosystem.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Hi Mike!

Google has been good about providing free updates to previous Nexus devices, and like Craig, I'm confident they will do it for the Nexus 7 tablet.  I'm sure you are aware of the Kindle Fire, that is also a worthy choice, but I preferred the Nexus 7.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Which is why I bought my Nexus 7 in the first place... to replace my iPod nano and get off the Apple ecosystem.


Yep. I ordered mine a few minutes ago.

Mike


----------



## CegAbq

jmiked said:


> Yep. I ordered mine a few minutes ago.
> Mike


About 10 days before the scheduled Amazon 9/6 press conference, one of my local Staples got some Nexus 7s in stock. Since they had been in-stock very irregularly I bought one and then didn't even open the box (boy was that hard) to wait until 9/6. So, throughout the day on 9/6, even though I was at work, I was able to check to specs for the new Fires.

I quickly decided that I really wanted to get back to the native Android/Google system and opened up my Nexus 7 that evening. I'll keep my original Fire for various stuff, including Prime videos, both for everything else, I'm LOVING my Nexus 7 & Jelly Bean (wish I had a phone upgrade available to get a Galaxy Nexus (Verizon has finally released the official JB for the GN so you don't have to root; I'm on a HTC Thunderbolt, running stock Gingerbread & I seriously doubt HTC or Verizon will ever bring that puppy officially up to even ICS; going to have to get my son's help to root it).


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

UPS says the Nexus 7 is out for delivery.  

Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

jmiked said:


> UPS says the Nexus 7 is out for delivery.
> 
> Mike


Just opened up the box. Oooooo. Shiny. Pretty.

Mike


----------



## Susan J

jmiked said:


> Just opened up the box. Oooooo. Shiney. Pretty.
> 
> Mike


Enjoy . The best is yet to come.


----------



## Hoosiermama

> Enjoy . The best is yet to come.


Agreed! I'm loving mine still!


----------



## CegAbq

Hoosiermama said:


> I'm loving mine still!


_Me too_


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm pretty impressed so far. I tried out several ebook reader apps, and put loads of apps on it. I got all my apps from the phone onto it except the grocery list one, which said it was incompatible. 

I got this case/cover:



Now I just have to figure out how to get all my custom alarm sounds onto it.

Mike


----------



## Susan J

I used the built in GPS for the first time today.  I had to travel the same route twice so first I used the Google map navigation and then I tried a free app,  Navfree USA: Free Satnav.  I had previously been using a Garmin GPS on the same route.

I started the Google map navigation at home while I was on wifi and I was surprised and delighted to find that the voice navigation continued once I was out of wifi range.  That said, there were the same issues that I encounter with my Garmin GPS , in that, if one alters the preset route, the voice navigation tries repeatedly to get one to make a u-turn, etc. to get back to the original route.

I tried the Navfree USA: Free Satnav  app last and without a lot of optimism for any improvement and I was absolutely floored by how well it did.  Again, I altered the route from the original plan and after one voice prompt to get me back to the original route, it quickly recalculated and found the most logical route ,the one I was planning to take.  Neither Garmin nor Google navigation immediately jumped to that conclusion suggesting many less efficient (but doable) turns prior to the the most efficient.

The voice is also much smoother and almost polite compared to the demanding repetitive voice on the other two 

It is just so nice to have a tablet that does such a good job of navigation without having to use data.  I do live in a major metropolitan area so that may have some effect on how well the apps do.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Susan J said:


> I used the built in GPS for the first time today. I had to travel the same route twice so first I used the Google map navigation and then I tried a free app, Navfree USA: Free Satnav. I had previously been using a Garmin GPS on the same route.


I used NavFree on my iPad and iPod touch for several years, and it was one of the first things to get loaded onto my HTC phone, and now my Nexus 7. Excellent program.

Mike


----------



## Hoosiermama

If anyone is interested, the Play Store is having a 25¢ app sale for the next five days. A good use for those $25 credits! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Random thoughts on my new Nexus 7:

The display is outstanding!

I'm very pleased that I easily found a setting for the backlight and background tint on my new Nexus that is very easy on the eyes for reading in bed (with a medium-bright table lamp beside).

After trying out five or six (and paying for two or three) ereader apps, I've settled on Moon+ Reader for the moment, although that could change. I don't care for the progress indicators, but if that is all I have to whine about, I may be lucky. 

Moon+ Reader allows me to connect with my laptop running Calibre and wirelessly browse my ebook catalog and transfer books to the Nexus. And it will sync 'furthest read' between the Nexus and my HTC phone via Dropbox (although I haven't tested this rigorously, it seems to be hit-and-miss on occasion*).

My grocery shopping list app isn't compatible with ICS or Jelly Bean (yet) but so far that is the only app I that I was using on my Android phone with 2.2 that I can't put on the Nexus 7 also (that isn't related to phone usage, of course).

Battery life so far is acceptable, easily getting a day's use on a charge... and I've been playing with it a lot, heh.

The charger is weird. Although the Nexus uses a 'standard' USB cable with micro connector, it doesn't indicate that it is charging when plugged into any charger (so far) but the OEM charger. I normally use a Griffin two-port charger, and the Nexus does not say Charging when it is plugged into the Griffin (or other chargers I have). But it IS charging, I can watch it go from 95% to 100% charge in a few minutes. After doing the research, I found someone had analyzed this using a break-out cable, and found that the Nexus charger connects the data pins in the charger itself, and this is what tells the tablet to indicate Charging.

It will indicate charging when connected to a USB port on a computer, however. The not-charging status seems to be specific to wall/car chargers.

I've already run through $15 of the $25 store credit I got for buying the Nexus from Google.  

It's nice to not have to worry about running out of user memory in the near future. Unlike phones and other devices with micro SDcard slots, _all_ the memory in the device is usable by the system for apps. On my first Android phone, I couldn't put very many apps on it because it only had about 170 megs of user memory. I put a few apps on it and soon had only 20 megs free, and at that point the phone tended to stop checking for email without telling me, as well as complaining all the time about low memory. That lasted about six months before I got another phone (hooray for paying by the month for phone plans) which had 800 megabytes available. At the moment the Nexus has 12 gigabytes free, even with all the things I have put on it. Plenty of space for some music and pictures.

I found an indispensable program in the Google store called Wireless Transfer. It allows you to log onto the Nexus from your laptop/desktop browser and copy files back and forth over WiFi. I put all my ringtones from my Android phone and iPod touch/iPad on it (and some Babylon 5 sounds as well). I put the database of my books from my Mac into the HanDbase folder and it worked perfectly. HanDbase is a nice multi-platform database that works on Mac/Windows/IOS/Android, although the User Interface eaves a lot to be desired.

I like this gadget.

Mike

* Edit: Seems to be working fine now, though.


----------



## CegAbq

jmiked said:


> I like this gadget.
> 
> Mike


Oh yeah!!!
And good review by the way.


----------



## Pushka

Thanks for the moon reader tip. At last I have an app that let's me read PDFs as a book - ie two pages across. 
Purchased a couple of 25 cent apps too. And especially that tip about the charger. That's going to save some travel space. 

Goodness, Mike, that wifi transfer app is excellent!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Pushka said:


> And especially that tip about the charger. That's going to save some travel space.


You'd best give it a try before you travel to verify it works with your particular kit.

Mike


----------



## Pushka

jmiked said:


> You'd best give it a try before you travel to verify it works with your particular kit.
> 
> Mike


Yep. Charging it now. Quite slow but the % has gone from 40 to 75 even though it says it isn't charging. I usually charge overnight so time isn't an issue. Thanks again Mike.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Pushka said:


> Yep. Charging it now. Quite slow but the % has gone from 40 to 75 even though it says it isn't charging. I usually charge overnight so time isn't an issue. Thanks again Mike.


If it's charging much slower than before, you probably could use a higher amperage charger.

Mike


----------



## Xopher

I finally gave in and bought a Nexus 7. My gTablet was getting too heavy (7" is so much better to carry than the 10" monster) to carry around all the time. I was surprised how quickly out shipped (something I usually expect from Amazon). I ordered the N7 on Wednesday and it arrived Friday. So far, I am really impressed! Once I get everything moved over to the N7, the gTablet is going up for sale.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Xopher said:


> I finally gave in and bought a Nexus 7. My gTablet was getting too heavy (7" is so much better to carry than the 10" monster) to carry around all the time. I was surprised how quickly out shipped (something I usually expect from Amazon). I ordered the N7 on Wednesday and it arrived Friday. So far, I am really impressed! Once I get everything moved over to the N7, the gTablet is going up for sale.


Yay! Welcome! Another convert.


----------



## Hoosiermama

This may be a dumb question, but is the Kindle app the only app that will let me access books in Kindle format? The Kindle app is ok, but I'd love to have a way to organize books on there. I've been reading more on the Nexus, but only keeping a few books on there...then I move them to my Touch, where I categorize them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hoosiermama said:


> This may be a dumb question, but is the Kindle app the only app that will let me access books in Kindle format? The Kindle app is ok, but I'd love to have a way to organize books on there. I've been reading more on the Nexus, but only keeping a few books on there...then I move them to my Touch, where I categorize them.


If they're kindle books, yes. As in amazon books.

If they're just mobi or prc there might be other apps. . . At least if there's no DRM you could convert them to work with Aldiko reader.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Ann in Arlington said:


> If they're kindle books, yes. As in amazon books.
> 
> If they're just mobi or prc there might be other apps. . . At least if there's no DRM you could convert them to work with Aldiko reader.


There are several other reader apps that will work with mobi/prc without DRM. And all of them do a much better job than the Kindle app (or the Kindle itself) does, IMHO.

I've been trying them all out over the last week since I got my Nexus, and the winner so far is Moon+. Aldiko is very nice, but won't sync Last Page Read between my phone and the Nexus without rooting both. Rooting is a non-starter.

Mike


----------



## Meemo

jmiked said:


> Moon+ Reader allows me to connect with my laptop running Calibre and wirelessly browse my ebook catalog and transfer books to the Nexus. And it will sync 'furthest read' between the Nexus and my HTC phone via Dropbox (although I haven't tested this rigorously, it seems to be hit-and-miss on occasion*).


Just for anyone who doesn't know - you can also connect to Calibre to wirelessly browse and transfer books with the Fire, the Kindle, the iPad or iPhone - any device with a web browser. It's very handy! Directions are in the Calibre FAQ. 
http://manual.calibre-ebook.com/faq.html#how-do-i-use-app-with-my-android-phone-tablet

Syncing is another matter, but since it's via Dropbox I suppose it could work with most any reading app. But not having Moon+ I don't know for sure.

Glad you're liking your Nexus 7.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Meemo said:


> Syncing is another matter, but since it's via Dropbox I suppose it could work with most any reading app. But not having Moon+ I don't know for sure.


The app has to specifically support it.

Mike


----------



## Pushka

Does anyone have a reading app that lets you read PDF's with two pages side by side?  I have prepared a momento photo book of our trip to Europe and have the proof in a PDF format until it gets printed.  I've tried moonbooks which is the best so far but it is still kinda clunky.  Most readers you have to scroll down, or show only one page at a time.  And I can't seem to adjust the size of the page to reduce it to force it to read like a book.


----------



## ginaf20697

Rumors flying around that a 32 mb version is coming soon. I will be ALL over that.


----------



## CraigInOregon

ginaf20697 said:


> Rumors flying around that a 32 mb version is coming soon. I will be ALL over that.


Several rumors actually.

1) A $99 Nexus 7 that would probably forego the front-facing camera and downgrade to either a dual-core processor, or go to a cheaper quad-core processor.

2) An even-higher-HD bump to the $199 Nexus 7.

3) A Nexus 10 ... as in, 10-inch screen with HD resolution... 8GB, 16GB, or 32GB... Starting at... $299 for the 8GB. 

Asus would be the maker of all three, partnered with Google (obviously).

I'd love to see all of this come to pass. But I'm very happy with what I have, so I won't be upgrading for a couple years, probably.


----------



## SusieQ

Any ideas on a timeframe for any of these releases? I would hope soon to try to grab a bigger share of the holiday sales.


----------



## Hoosiermama

> Several rumors actually.
> 
> 1) A $99 Nexus 7 that would probably forego the front-facing camera and downgrade to either a dual-core processor, or go to a cheaper quad-core processor.
> 
> 2) An even-higher-HD bump to the $199 Nexus 7.
> 
> 3) A Nexus 10 ... as in, 10-inch screen with HD resolution... 8GB, 16GB, or 32GB... Starting at... $299 for the 8GB.
> 
> Asus would be the maker of all three, partnered with Google (obviously).
> 
> I'd love to see all of this come to pass. But I'm very happy with what I have, so I won't be upgrading for a couple years, probably.


I'm extremely happy with what I have. I got the 16GB. I love the 7" tablets (I also have an original Fire). I hardly use my poor Kindle Touch any more (unless I'm outside reading in the summer). Basically, it categorizes my books....

Off to check out Calibre now!


----------



## ginaf20697

SusieQ said:


> Any ideas on a timeframe for any of these releases? I would hope soon to try to grab a bigger share of the holiday sales.


Supposedly they're supposed to be announcing some Nexus stuff this month but it's all internet rumor and speculation so far.


----------



## Gayle

Is there an easy way to delete emails from the trash in gmail on the Nexus?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Well, I've had the Nexus 7 for about 3 weeks now, and haven't found a significant downside yet. It's become my default ereader, using Moon+. I have a half-dozen ereader apps, all with plusses and minuses, but all offer much more control than any of the Kindle or Kindle apps. I've always thought the Kindle software was pretty lame. I can adjust the brightness and the background on the N7 so that it is very similar to the eInk display (maybe a shade less contrast, although that may be an illusion caused by the thinner typeface).

I'm getting a full day's use out of a battery charge, and that's with reading lot and doing email stuff, getting weather reports, etc.

The 7" display is definitely nicer for me to read on than a 10" iPad display. Neither my iPad or Kindle Keyboard have gotten any use in the last three weeks. Only time will tell if that will last.

Mike


----------



## CegAbq

Mike - great feedback; I've not put my Nex7 through its paces as much as you have, but I really like it, find it more responsive than the original Fire and more adaptable.
I think for those of us who like to tinker (rather than just be media content consumers), the Nex7 is a more compatible device.


----------



## Pushka

There is an update out now.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Pushka said:


> There is an update out now.


Yeah, I think it's being rolled out in stages, I haven't received it yet, but some people on the various Android forums have. I think it is supposed to allow landscape mode for the home screens, which will be nice.

Mike


----------



## Meemo

jmiked said:


> Well, I've had the Nexus 7 for about 3 weeks now, and haven't found a significant downside yet. It's become my default ereader, using Moon+. I have a half-dozen ereader apps, all with plusses and minuses, but all offer much more control than any of the Kindle or Kindle apps. I've always thought the Kindle software was pretty lame. I can adjust the brightness and the background on the N7 so that it is very similar to the eInk display (maybe a shade less contrast, although that may be an illusion caused by the thinner typeface).
> 
> I'm getting a full day's use out of a battery charge, and that's with reading lot and doing email stuff, getting weather reports, etc.
> 
> The 7" display is definitely nicer for me to read on than a 10" iPad display. Neither my iPad or Kindle Keyboard have gotten any use in the last three weeks. Only time will tell if that will last.
> 
> Mike


I don't think any of the reading apps that are "attached" to eInk readers (like Kindle, Kobo and Nook) have the features of the others like Moon+, Aldiko, Stanza, etc. I suspect that before the tablets came out, they were meant to be a bit of a "gateway drug" - people would use them on their phones and think "Okay, this is nice, but an eInk reader would sure be nice with its bigger, non-LCD screen". I do think Amazon would do well to make some improvements in their Kindle app on the Fire - rather than the basic Kindle for Android app, they should look at some of the other apps and incorporate some of those features, like customized font and background colors, being able to change the brightness by sliding your finger up or down the side of the screen like you can with Aldiko, etc. I've got my Aldiko screen "day" set with a light gray background & dark gray font color so that it resembles eInk. The night setting is the opposite - light gray font rather than bright white. I find that I use Aldiko on my Fire whenever possible for just that reason.


----------



## Pushka

To get the download faster, go into settings, apps, then Google Services framework, then stop, delete data. This will change the date to somewhere in the 1960's. Then go into 'check for system update' and if you are lucky, there will be the download. For some, this happens on the first go, but for me it took 9 goes, but it finally downloaded. 

It does have the landscape function but I already had an app that fixed the home screen portrait issue.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

A strange thing happened a few days ago with the Nexus 7. I use it as an alarm clock, and it didn't wake me up one morning (although my phone alarm did, a few moments later). The next morning, the same thing happend, so I investigated and found that no sound was coming from the speakers. I determined that I could plug earphones into it and get sound, but the speakers were making no sound. I did some research and found that for various reasons a number of people had ended up with blown speakers on theirs. Before I called Google Service, I decided to try a reboot. Fortunately, that fixed the problem.

So... If your speaker quits, try a reboot.

Mike


----------



## CegAbq

Mike - I'll definitely store that tidbit away for the future (fingers crossed that I don't have to dredge it back out of the memory banks)


----------



## ginaf20697

All rumors pointing to the 32 mb version coming out 10/29 at $249. Also that the 16 mb will be $200. Can't wait.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

If rumors are to be believed, they'll also announce a ten inch Nexus on 10/29.  I'm done with buying tablets for awhile, so I won't be spending any money, but I admit I am curious!


----------



## CegAbq

The Hooded Claw said:


> I'm done with buying tablets for awhile, so I won't be spending any money


Feelin' the same way.  But will always keep my eyes on what's coming out.


----------



## Hoosiermama

> If rumors are to be believed, they'll also announce a ten inch Nexus on 10/29. I'm done with buying tablets for awhile, so I won't be spending any money, but I admit I am curious!


I feel the same way. Also to be announced (again, if rumors are to be believed) is a 32 gig Nexus. If the 32 gig had been available when I got my 16 gig, I may have gone that route, especially since the price is essentially the same now (which bugs me a bit). I still have almost 11 gigs of space remaining, and have all of the apps I want on it (for now!). I absolutely LOVE this tablet. About the only thing I wish is that the Kindle app was a bit more robust, but I can live with that.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Hoosiermama said:


> I still have almost 11 gigs of space remaining, and have all of the apps I want on it (for now!). I absolutely LOVE this tablet.


Ditto. Except that I don't _love_ the tablet, I merely like it a lot. It's my default ereader at the moment. It has replaced both my Kindle and my iPad. I'll be interested to see if that situation still holds say, two months from now. It feels pretty good to get away from the control of both Apple and Amazon.

Mike


----------



## CraigInOregon

Yes, the rumor on the 10-inch N10 goes like this, Hooded:

Samsung will manufacture the device for Google. (Not Asus.)

The screen resolution for the 10.1-inch screen will be greater than the iPad HD Retina display. (299 ppi compared to Retina's 264 ppi.)

And it's said that it'll be "a high-end device," not a cheap one.

So folks are expecting a 16GB entry-level one to cost $499, but with $50 steps for increased memory compared to Apple's $100 steps. So the 32GB would be $549, and there might even be a 64GB for $599.

Still preliminary. We'll know a lot more on Oct. 29.

Fortunately, I'm not in the market for a new tablet until at least summer 2014. Loving my N7 16GB.


----------



## Zero

Did the rumour of a $99 nexus get squashed?  I would love to play with one at that price!


----------



## CegAbq

Zero said:


> Did the rumour of a $99 nexus get squashed? I would love to play with one at that price!


I think that nothing will be known for sure until next Monday's event.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Zero said:


> Did the rumour of a $99 nexus get squashed? I would love to play with one at that price!


Squashed?

Nah, it's still being rumored, but Google partner Asus did put out a "that's not in our plans" rumor-squasher response a while back.

Could be a smokescreen. Given that they're updating the $199 to 16GB and the $249 to 32GB, I doubt they'll announce a $99 version any time soon.

Current rumors not denied vehemently? The 8MB version is 1) going to be discontinued, or 2) have the front-facing camera stripped out and retail for $149.

One has to realize, at $199, Amazon's losing money on the 8MB unit for the last few months. They'll lose slightly more on the 16GB at that price.

But they're buying market share, and people tend to buy the biggest-capacity model anyway, so they have maybe $30 of profit in the 32GB N7, despite the extra memory.

Their hope is to generate more Google Play income with these units. Just like Amazon with the Fire. Just like Sony with their PlayStation products.

You sell the hardware at break-even or a slight loss, and then make it up on media sales volume.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.phonedog.com/2012/10/27/google-cancels-android-event-on-october-29-due-to-hurricane-sandy/

Well, thanks to the hurricane, we'll have to wait a little longer for any news. Correct choice by Google, of course.


----------



## maries

10" info
https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_10_16gb&feature=device-featured#?t=W10.

7" info
https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_7_16gb&feature=device-featured#?t=W10.

Prices/specs seem great to me but I am not that techy.

Anyone that has a current Nexus 7 - is it relatively simple to use? And if you have or had a Fire, how did it compare?
Thanks.


----------



## Susan J

maries said:


> Anyone that has a current Nexus 7 - is it relatively simple to use? And if you have or had a Fire, how did it compare?
> Thanks.


I think it just comes down to use. I gave my Fire to my husband as he is more apt to use it for video, music and games. I love the Nexus 7 and for me it far surpasses the Fire for my needs. I am a Google user, mail, voice, drive, Chrome, etc. The Nexus synchs everything to perfection. I love the fact that my bookmarks, last site visited, etc. is so coordinated between my desktop, ultrabook , phone and tablet. Google Now was a surprise bonus for me.

I am enamored of the GPS ability off line and prefer it to my Garmin dedicated device. I didn't use the Fire to read books and I don't use the Nexus for that either since I prefer e-ink.

So, hardware aside, I think it is a personal preference as to how you want to use your tablet.

I may be tempted by the Google 10.


----------



## CraigInOregon

maries said:


> Anyone that has a current Nexus 7 - is it relatively simple to use? And if you have or had a Fire, how did it compare?
> Thanks.


If you've used any Android-powered phone, you'll feel right at home on a Nexus tablet.

If you've used iOS, there are minor differences, but it won't take much adjustment as a tablet is a tablet is a tablet. (Personally, I prefer the Android experience.)

I own a 16GB N7 from when they were first launched; the device was extremely easy to configure, especially because I already had an Android phone to begin with, so I had apps already available to me, contact lists and such already set up. Setting up WiFi was not bad, either.

The biggest hassle is when you add the Twitter and Facebook apps... remembering your passwords. But that'd be true of using any new device.

All the new goodies look nice, but I'm only four months into owning my N7 16GB, so I doubt I'll be lusting after anything new for a while yet. Probably not for another year or more. (I try to let two years go by between phone and tablet purchases, so that when I upgrade, it feels like a significant upgrade, not a marginal one.)


----------



## Pushka

The Nexus is super easy.  I had an iconia 10" and while I liked it, it was heavy.  And would get very slow.  The Fire - I just found it not very intuitive - and hated the carousel.  The Nexus looks good, is super fast and very intuitive.  Love it!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

maries said:


> Anyone that has a current Nexus 7 - is it relatively simple to use? And if you have or had a Fire, how did it compare?
> Thanks.


I haven't used a Fire, but I will chime in anyway...

If you have Amazon Prime already, getting the Fire is probably better, assuming watching videos on your tablet appeals.

Otherwise it is close, I'd suggest looking at the hardware features and see if one has something that appeals more to you, such as the allegedly better wifi antennae on the Fire, Or the lighter weight of the Nexus.

My totally unsupported hunch is that Amazon will find it hard to keep improving their custom version of Android and keep up with stock Android as found on the Nexus, but I could be totally misguided, and in any case any improvements are likely to be modest, rather than "knock your socks off" stuff.

I have a Nexus 7 myself, but either is a reasonable choice.


----------



## Hoosiermama

maries said:


> Anyone that has a current Nexus 7 - is it relatively simple to use? And if you have or had a Fire, how did it compare?
> Thanks.


I have an original Fire and hated the carousel and the limited apps. The Nexus is very simple to use. With my Android phone, I immediately wanted an alternate launcher. With the Nexus, I haven't needed one. I even have an app that lets me text from my Nexus, so I don't even use my phone much. WiFi was easy to set up, and my signal is strong. Jelly Bean is fantastic. It will be a long time until I want another tablet.

DH uses the Fire to read his Runner's World, and the grandson plays games on it, but that's about the only use it gets. I can watch Prime movies on my Nexus, too.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pushka

You can easily set up the Nexus to stream videos with Prime - just use a web browser that supports flash - like firefox.  Until Amazon makes a dedicated android movie app - fairly unlikely now it is going with Fire though.

Jelly bean is exceptional, and the Nexus four quad somethings )) make it a very fast device.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Hoosiermama said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 *using Tapatalk 2*


How? All I find in Google Play are color variations of original Tapatalk.

No Tapatalk 2. No Tapatalk HD....


----------



## Pushka

Like this.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CraigInOregon

So... your answer is it's faked, or...?


----------



## maries

I think I am getting a new Fire HD for my b-day and was thinking of getting DH the Nexus 7 for Christmas.  I like that there are many more apps available for the Nexus.  It would be nice if Amazon opened that up.

We both use iphones (jobs supports iphone for access to work email) but windows PCs.  DH loves having his email on his phone but obviously a very small screen so I think having a 7" tablet would make that easier for him.  I like the 7" size and I think that is fine for our purposes.  

I am hoping the Fire HD is more responsive than the original Fire.  I am getting a lot of error messages and loading web pages has always been slow.  We are Amazon Prime members though so I want to be able to take advantage of the Prime free movies more although the last one took multiple times before it didn't crash.    The apps I have work OK but again the selection is limited compared to what is available for the Nexus.


----------



## maries

Hoosiermama said:


> I even have an app that lets me text from my Nexus, so I don't even use my phone much. WiFi was easy to set up, and my signal is strong. Jelly Bean is fantastic.
> 
> I can watch Prime movies on my Nexus, too.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for the response. What app lets you text from your Nexus? How do you access Prime movies? If I get the new Fire HD and still have issues, maybe I will get the Nexus 7 for me too.

Do you know if I do that if I would need to re-buy apps that I have on the Fire? I am thinking I would due to how the Fire works and that you purchase them through Amazon.


----------



## Susan J

maries said:


> What app lets you text from your Nexus?


I use Google Voice for free text. My Fire apps from Amazon all transferred.

One thing that I haven't used yet but is available is the ability to use Skype to call a landline. That is not free but still could be useful if needed.


----------



## Pushka

CraigInTwinCities said:


> So... your answer is it's faked, or...?


Nope, it's for real. Just showing that it can be done. I dont really like the android tapatalk, and the iphone tapatalk is much better.

As I said before, you need to log into your amazon prime account on a browser, not through an app, and use a browser that supports Flash, like firefox. You may also need an app called Flashify which works as a plug in to the browser. Then you can happily stream Prime videos.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Pushka said:


> Nope, it's for real. Just showing that it can be done. I dont really like the android tapatalk, and the iphone tapatalk is much better.
> 
> As I said before, you need to log into your amazon prime account on a browser, not through an app, and use a browser that supports Flash, like firefox. You may also need an app called Flashify which works as a plug in to the browser. Then you can happily stream Prime videos.


Okay, Tapatalk (as far as I know) is an app for making posting to forums from a tablet easier.

So I'm not sure what having an Amazon Prime account (I don't have one and don't wish to) or using a Flash-supporting browser (Tapatalk is a forum browser) or Flashify or streaming Prime videos has to do with anything.

I'm not interested in any of that.

What I'd *like* is to find the Android (Nexus 7) version of either Tapatalk 2, or, ideally, Tapatalk HD for Android tablets.


----------



## teralpar

CraigInTwinCities said:


> What I'd *like* is to find the Android (Nexus 7) version of either Tapatalk 2, or, ideally, Tapatalk HD for Android tablets.


Craig, try this...

https://play.google.com/store/search?q=tapatalk+2

I have Tapatalk 2 on my Nexus 7 and it works just fine (although I'm not using it to write this post  )


----------



## CraigInOregon

Ahh, so it's the same app as Tapatalk original, just updated to the second edition now.

Okay, so now I feel stupid. (Appropriately so.)

I think I'll wait for Tapatalk HD, though, since I want to use it on my Nexus 7. I guess that's in beta 0.3 right now....


----------



## Pushka

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Okay, Tapatalk (as far as I know) is an app for making posting to forums from a tablet easier.
> 
> So I'm not sure what having an Amazon Prime account (I don't have one and don't wish to) or using a Flash-supporting browser (Tapatalk is a forum browser) or Flashify or streaming Prime videos has to do with anything.
> 
> I'm not interested in any of that.
> 
> What I'd *like* is to find the Android (Nexus 7) version of either Tapatalk 2, or, ideally, Tapatalk HD for Android tablets.


Prime has nothing to do with tapatalk. I was carrying on a conversation from another poster I'd mentioned before. I couldn't do a multi quote on tapatalk so it was a little confusing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Haha I just saw my byline saying that I was posting from my iPhone using tapatalk. I have way too many gadgets!


----------



## Hoosiermama

maries said:


> Thanks for the response. What app lets you text from your Nexus? How do you access Prime movies? If I get the new Fire HD and still have issues, maybe I will get the Nexus 7 for me too.
> 
> Do you know if I do that if I would need to re-buy apps that I have on the Fire? I am thinking I would due to how the Fire works and that you purchase them through Amazon.


I use Tablet Talk to text from my Nexus. Works beautifully and I can link it to my phone via blue tooth or WiFi, so texts come from my same phone number. You don't need to purchase apps again. I have Amazon Market on my Nexus and downloaded my Fire apps to my Nexus. The apps belong to your account.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## maries

Thanks for the info.  The Nexus is sounding better all the time.


----------



## D/W

If you paid $249 for a 16GB Nexus 7 on or after October 14th, you can receive a refund of the difference between the new ($199) and old ($249) prices. From Google:



> *Price Protection for devices on Google Play*
> 
> If we reduce the price of a device on Google Play, we'll refund the difference in price if your purchase occurred within 15 days of said price reduction.
> 
> To be eligible, requests for a price protection refund must be submitted within 15 days of the price reduction occurring.
> 
> *Nexus 7 (16GB version only) purchases from Devices on Google Play are currently eligible for Price Protection if the purchase was made on or after October 14, 2012. If your purchase is eligible, we'll refund the difference in price within 14 days of your request.*


There is a link on the above-referenced web page to request a price difference refund.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I'll tell you what, if I hadn't already bought an N7, the N10 is a wonderful deal, too. But I'm completely happy with my N7.


----------



## Susan J

I still have most of the $25 Google credit from the nexus 7 purchase and wonder /hope that it will be applicable to a nexus 10 purchase.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Susan J said:


> I still have most of the $25 Google credit from the nexus 7 purchase and wonder /hope that it will be applicable to a nexus 10 purchase.


Using my $25 credit, I bought some apps on my phone, so I'd say that the credit is tied to your account, not a particular device.

Mike


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Susan J said:


> I still have most of the $25 Google credit from the nexus 7 purchase and wonder /hope that it will be applicable to a nexus 10 purchase.


My totally unsubstantiated opinion is that if you buy the Nexus 10 from Google directly, the credit will apply. Office Depot or Best Buy are likely to just give you a baleful stare if you bring the credit up. I have no facts or experience to back this up, though I am pretty confident about Best Buy.


----------



## Susan J

jmiked said:


> Using my $25 credit, I bought some apps on my phone, so I'd say that the credit is tied to your account, not a particular device.
> 
> Mike





The Hooded Claw said:


> My totally unsubstantiated opinion is that if you buy the Nexus 10 from Google directly, the credit will apply.


Thanks for the responses. I finally decided to Google the question and got the answer from the Google Play site itself, but not the one I was hoping to see. 

http://support.google.com/googleplay/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=2715125

Google Play balance:

May not be combined with other forms of payment.
May only be refilled by purchasing and redeeming a gift card.
Not valid for any purchases in the device section of Google Play (including phones, tablets and any related accessories).
The Google Play balance has a $2,000 limit.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Now we know what my totally unsubstantiated opinion is worth! 

I guess I can see it since Google is apparently selling tablets as a loss leader and way to bring in customers to their app and media ecosystem.


----------



## Susan J

The Hooded Claw said:


> I guess I can see it since Google is apparently selling tablets as a loss leader and way to bring in customers to their app and media ecosystem.


If there were only sufficient new apps designed for tablet use, it might have been easier to find ones that I want to spend the promotion dollars. Right now, I have so many freebies from the Amazon daily give aways and there were very few apps offered for 25 cents during the 25th anniversary sale. Maybe that will improve soon.

I'm more than happy with the Nexus 7 and think I might just indulge in the Nexus 10 too, even without the incentive of using my credit balance.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Susan J said:


> Thanks for the responses. I finally decided to Google the question and got the answer from the Google Play site itself, but not the one I was hoping to see.


Ah, OK. I misunderstood. I didn't know you were talking about purchasing hardware with the $25 credit.

Mike


----------



## Susan J

I just got the automatic download of Android 4.2.  It's so nice for a change to have an almost immediate upgrade to the latest and greatest version when most devices still don't even have the original version of Jellybean.  I like the new zoom ability much better and am just getting used to the Swype feature of the default keyboard.  I had been using Swiftkey.  

Having new features is almost as much fun as having a new tablet so I may put off purchasing the 10".  I had looked at it but purchasing from Google directly meant paying both the tax and a substantial shipping.  I may just decide to get a wireless display adapter to an HDMI-enabled TV and play with that instead.  I know my Toshiba ultrabook has that feature but I never used it but having two devices with the capability may make purchasing a device worth it.  

I love my Nexus.


----------



## Hoosiermama

I got the update yesterday, too. The only downside was a few apps that stopped working. All have been updated now though. I was aggravated that the launcher I was using didn't get updated but found another that I like even better.

This is an awesome tablet! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krm0789

Are you able to use multiple user accounts on the 7 with the update?


----------



## Susan J

krm0789 said:


> Are you able to use multiple user accounts on the 7 with the update?


Since I don't share , I haven't used it but there is a setting for users and the ability to add other accounts.


----------



## CegAbq

I'm updating as I type (typing from the computer, not my 7, obviously). Guess I need to go pay attention to the changes.  
And I don't share either (not stingy, just don't have anyone in the household interested in my tablet).


----------



## Nicole M

Yep, I think I might. I've been eyeing it for a bit. Maybe I can give myself a nice Christmas gift.


----------



## Xopher

I think the only downside to the 4.2 update is that the Amazon Appstore doesn't save login information, so you have to log back in each time you use it. Hopefully Amazon puts out an update to fix that. Most of the other apps have been updated to handle 4.2.


----------



## Hoosiermama

krm0789 said:


> Are you able to use multiple user accounts on the 7 with the update?


Yes, it has multi user support now. I have no need for it so I haven't tried it, though.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pushka

Xopher said:


> I think the only downside to the 4.2 update is that the Amazon Appstore doesn't save login information, so you have to log back in each time you use it. Hopefully Amazon puts out an update to fix that. Most of the other apps have been updated to handle 4.2.


That's annoying then. Hope it gets fixed soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigInOregon

Well, it's only the Amazon App Store that has that bug at the moment.

Google Play, on the other hand, works just fine.  And it is the Nexus we're talking about here, not the Fire.

In fact, I just got THE BARD'S TALE (a game) on sale for $2.99 instead of the normal $5.99 on Google Play... Yay!

That said, I'm confident Amazon will update the App Store soon and fix it.


----------



## Kodai Okuda

Okay, now I'm jealous.  
You ladies and gents have me wanting to sell my Fire for an Nexus7.
It sounds like an amazing little device compared to the Kindle Fire and since the amazon app would allow me to download all my kindle books to the Nexus 7, it is really the best of both worlds.

Gonna have to bribe Santa this year.


----------



## Pushka

Can highly recommend it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SusieQ

Well, after much debate, I did it...getting a 32 gb Nexus! Hope you guys will be here to help with all my questions. I can hardly wait for it to get here now that I finally ordered it.


----------



## bordercollielady

After doing a lot of research,  I also ordered a 32 gb Nexus  (WIFI only)  today!  I missed the page turn buttons for readng on the Paperwhite  - but since I don't intend to do much reading on the tablet -  I think a stylus will solve that problem.  I like that it doesn't use the "Carousel" as the Fire and I can still access my Amazon cloud.    I don't think it will replace my laptop (which I use to work at home as a software developer) - but it will be fun to have a second CPU to use wherever..


----------



## The Hooded Claw

SusieQ said:


> Well, after much debate, I did it...getting a 32 gb Nexus! Hope you guys will be here to help with all my questions. I can hardly wait for it to get here now that I finally ordered it.


Enjoy! Keep a firm grip on it, I'm sure all those heavy extra GBs will make it heavier!


----------



## Susan J

I just saw THIS  story on The Consumerist of a guy who built up his Google Play balance in anticipation of purchasing a new device and then found out he couldn't.

_"Sorry, You Can't Buy Nexus Devices With Your $350 Google Play Store Credit"_

Here I was just lamenting that I couldn't use the balance of my Play credit, I got for buying the Nexus 7, on a Nexus 10.


----------



## CraigInOregon

That's true. The reason is simple.

Google sells the hardware at barely-break-even level or a small loss.

The Play credit is to get users in the habit of buying content from Google Play, which is where they start to make a profit margin.

So it makes sense they'd say no to letting that credit be spent on hardware.


----------



## SusieQ

It isn't even here yet and I have a question. Can games be transferred from one android tablet to T  the another(the N7)? I really don't want to start over and lose all my progress! Also, are you guys happy with the covers you got, are they holding up well? Thanks!

Susie


----------



## Pushka

SusieQ said:


> It isn't even here yet and I have a question. Can games be transferred from one android tablet to T the another(the N7)? I really don't want to start over and lose all my progress! Also, are you guys happy with the covers you got, are they holding up well? Thanks!
> 
> Susie


Good news and bad news. The games can be transferred over from device to device on the same account, but, no progress....

I had angry birds at three stars for every stage but the last one and had to reset my phone. Lost months of 'work'.


----------



## SusieQ

Pushka said:


> Good news and bad news. The games can be transferred over from device to device on the same account, but, no progress....
> 
> I had angry birds at three stars for every stage but the last one and had to reset my phone. Lost months of 'work'.


Thank you but allow me to say....

AAAAaaaRRRRrrrGGGgggHHHHhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

SusieQ said:


> Thank you but allow me to say....
> 
> AAAAaaaRRRRrrrGGGgggHHHHhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This may not be true for all games. When I moved an SD card from one phone to another without totally deleting the stuff on the card, the progress on my game of robo defender went to the new phone. I'd do a little research on specific games, especially if the game creator has a website or blog. If your phone has an SD card and where it stores stuff may also come into play. But I expect details of where progress is stored and how accessible it is varies from game to game.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Pushka said:


> Good news and bad news. The games can be transferred over from device to device on the same account, but, no progress....
> 
> I had angry birds at three stars for every stage but the last one and had to reset my phone. Lost months of 'work'.


Were you using the 'backup to your Google account' feature? I have this toggled on and had hoped that this sort of data was included in the backup.

Mike


----------



## Pushka

It was an iPhone. The apps transfer over but not the data.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bordercollielady

Mine arrived yesterday (wow.. that was fast)..  and so far so good.  I figured out how to remove the MyLibrary and put my apps/etc on one of the home screens.  Is there anyway to get rid of any of the home screens?  My apps are on the second one (I set it up before I deleted MyLibrary) and the first is empty.  Guess I could move everything over to the first one but I don't really need 5 home screens.. 

LATER:  I moved them all.  I know - shouldn't be so lazy!  Hah!

One other question..  I had a Scrabble game on the Kindle Fire that was ad-free, was just like the real game,  and supported single player mode..  Can't find one like it for Nexus 7.   The one I found - Scrabble free game does not support single player and the one  that was single player wasn't the same as the Fire version.  Any suggestions?


----------



## CraigInOregon

bordercollielady said:


> Mine arrived yesterday (wow.. that was fast).. and so far so good. I figured out how to remove the MyLibrary and put my apps/etc on one of the home screens. Is there anyway to get rid of any of the home screens? My apps are on the second one (I set it up before I deleted MyLibrary) and the first is empty. Guess I could move everything over to the first one but I don't really need 5 home screens..
> 
> LATER: I moved them all. I know - shouldn't be so lazy! Hah!
> 
> One other question.. I had a Scrabble game on the Kindle Fire that was ad-free, was just like the real game, and supported single player mode.. Can't find one like it for Nexus 7. The one I found - Scrabble free game does not support single player and the one that was single player wasn't the same as the Fire version. Any suggestions?


Side-load the Amazon App Store and you can access your old purchase from there. If it worked on a Fire, it'll work on a Nexus 7. (Unless it worked on a pre-Android Kindle... that's a different sort of app.)


----------



## bordercollielady

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Side-load the Amazon App Store and you can access your old purchase from there. If it worked on a Fire, it'll work on a Nexus 7. (Unless it worked on a pre-Android Kindle... that's a different sort of app.)


I have already installed the Amazon App Store.. and tried to install my old Scrabble app - but it gives me an error that it is not compatible.. The Amazon version was called "Scrabble for Kindle Fire"...


----------



## CraigInOregon

Hmm. That was my only idea... I play Words with Friends, so... No personal experience there.


----------



## Hoosiermama

bordercollielady said:


> I have already installed the Amazon App Store.. and tried to install my old Scrabble app - but it gives me an error that it is not compatible.. The Amazon version was called "Scrabble for Kindle Fire"...


Do you get that error installing the app, or is that a message from the app store? If it's a message from the app store, you could find it on the Fire, transfer it to your computer, then to the N7 and see if it will install.

Good luck!


----------



## bordercollielady

Hoosiermama said:


> Do you get that error installing the app, or is that a message from the app store? If it's a message from the app store, you could find it on the Fire, transfer it to your computer, then to the N7 and see if it will install.
> 
> Good luck!
> [/quote
> 
> The message came from the app store... I don't have my Fire anymore (gave it to my sister).. but maybe I can find some other way to get it to my PC... trying...


----------



## SusieQ

Mine got here this morning. Have played a little but I work notes so after the long day yesterday, I've been kinda comatose, lol. It is beautiful, does very awesome things, but I'm still trying to figure out how to transfer 2 games without losing all my hard work!!  Apparently backup to Google account does not include games. Hard to believe no one has developed an app to do this, without rooting! But happy so far otherwise


----------



## CegAbq

SusieQ said:


> Apparently backup to Google account does not include games. Hard to believe no one has developed an app to do this, without rooting! But happy so far otherwise


So I asked my son (who I consider to be an Android "expert") and here's what he suggested:
get an app backup program, run it on the app, then find on the file system where that gets backed up to
Copy the backup to the other device and then use the same backup program to restore it.

Don't know if you want to go to all that trouble, and I haven't tried it to say whether it works or not.


----------



## SusieQ

CegAbq said:


> So I asked my son (who I consider to be an Android "expert") and here's what he suggested:
> get an app backup program, run it on the app, then find on the file system where that gets backed up to
> Copy the backup to the other device and then use the same backup program to restore it.
> 
> Don't know if you want to go to all that trouble, and I haven't tried it to say whether it works or not.


Thanks, CegAbq, for the suggestion. The idea of the extra effort doesn't bother me at all. But it appears in my efforts, I've managed to lose the 2 games I really wanted to save, lol. One is just aggravating, the other I feel almost guilty  It was one of those cyber pets that I'd raised for 6 months. Yea I know, I know...I'll get over it! After a suitable mourning period, I can just start over on the N7. I think I'll be keeping that for awhile, at 32 gb. My current tablet is a Toshiba Thrive 10.1 in and I loved it but the size was awkward and at only 8gb, I was outgrowing it. Besides, if I even mention a tablet in the next year, my dear son will probably run away from home! 

Susie


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://androidcommunity.com/nexus-7-update-to-android-4-2-1-rolling-out-download-20121127/

Apparently there is a minor Nexus 7 update coming in the next couple of days.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bordercollielady

> Apparently there is a minor Nexus 7 update coming in the next couple of days.


How do the updates work on Nexus 7? When they push them out does something tell you to reboot the tablet?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

bordercollielady said:


> How do the updates work on Nexus 7? When they push them out does something tell you to reboot the tablet?


I have checked via "check for updates" in the menus, I believe it is on a menu called "about tablet" but don't have my nexus 7 with me to verify. I suspect if you don't look manually, there will be something in your notifications about an update, but don't have personal knowledge.


----------



## bordercollielady

Thanks HC - I will look around for it..  Its fun learning a whole new OS...

Mine still says that my system is up to date  (after I click Check Now)... so I either have the latest or I haven't received the changes yet.


----------



## Susan J

bordercollielady said:


> How do the updates work on Nexus 7? When they push them out does something tell you to reboot the tablet?


I didn't have a chance to look for the update this time but it just came through on my notification bar. When I pulled down the menu, it was click to restart and install. I love Google


----------



## Hoosiermama

Got the update this afternoon. I cleared the Google Services Framework, then went to "about tablet", checked for the update and there it was. It asked if I wanted to update, then the tablet optimized all of my apps and rebooted. Quick and painless. From what I've read, this doesn't fix the reboot issues with HD Widgets, so I am leaving that uninstalled for now.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I hate to say this, but...

I kinda miss Jelly Bean 4.1.x

In that version, Project Butter made my tablet fly and things worked smooth.

Ever since 4.2.x Jelly Bean debuted, a lot of my apps have become slow and laggy, timing out and such.

And yes, I've shut off background updates or whatever in Google Currents.

But Flipboard especially is still a laggy mess under 4.2.x.... even after the recent update...


----------



## Hoosiermama

CraigInTwinCities said:


> I hate to say this, but...
> 
> I kinda miss Jelly Bean 4.1.x
> 
> In that version, Project Butter made my tablet fly and things worked smooth.
> 
> Ever since 4.2.x Jelly Bean debuted, a lot of my apps have become slow and laggy, timing out and such.
> 
> And yes, I've shut off background updates or whatever in Google Currents.
> 
> But Flipboard especially is still a laggy mess under 4.2.x.... even after the recent update...


I agree this hasn't been the smoothest. The only app I've had issues with is HD Widgets. I didn't like Flipboard (I use Pulse), and turned off the updates for Currents.

Sorry you're having issues. I've read that some folks have success and much smoother operation after doing a reset...but that would involve a lot of time. Also read that clearing the cache in recovery mode works.

Good luck and hope yours gets better.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Hoosiermama said:


> I didn't like Flipboard (I use Pulse), and turned off the updates for Currents.


I used to like Pulse a lot until they 'improved' it so that it now takes twice as many taps to get to the next page.  

Mike


----------



## bordercollielady

As a new Nexus 7 owner - how do you recommend that I organize my apps? I have read information about various Launchers but not sure which one is the best..  Any suggestions?


----------



## Hoosiermama

I think jelly bean is the first version of Android where I like the stock launcher. The only thing I don't like about it is that you only get one row of dock icons. I like my desktop pretty clear so I can see my wallpapers.

So I downloaded Apex launcher and really liked it...but when 4.2 rolled out, it took Apex awhile to update. So I tried Nova launcher and really, really like it. Very smooth and I can customize just about every aspect of the screens and docks.

The great thing about Android is the ability to customize everything with apps.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

For quite a while, I've been using the Go launcher on both my phone and Nexus 7. It's proven satisfactory, it's especially easy to add things to folder and to sort items.

Mike


----------



## CraigInOregon

Biggest improvement in terms of app management with 4.1/4.2 is that you can now "stack" app icons to create a group.

This way, I can put all my news icons in one group, all my RPG/game icons in another, and have more room for widgets and such, or just open space.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CraigInTwinCities said:


> I hate to say this, but...
> 
> I kinda miss Jelly Bean 4.1.x
> 
> In that version, Project Butter made my tablet fly and things worked smooth.
> 
> Ever since 4.2.x Jelly Bean debuted, a lot of my apps have become slow and laggy, timing out and such.
> 
> And yes, I've shut off background updates or whatever in Google Currents.
> 
> But Flipboard especially is still a laggy mess under 4.2.x.... even after the recent update...


When doing major updates on Android phones, I have sometimes found things to slow down and get laggy. Doing a factory reset and fresh install of my apps has often helped a LOT in this situation.

Of course it is a hassle! Before doing the factory reset, I recommend taking screen shots of the way all your screens are set up, just in case. It has been awhile since I had to do this, but I seem to remember you can have the Market automatically reinstall your apps. There is probably a setting for it. I may have dreamed this, and be mistaken.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pushka

CraigInTwinCities said:


> I hate to say this, but...
> 
> I kinda miss Jelly Bean 4.1.x
> 
> In that version, Project Butter made my tablet fly and things worked smooth.
> 
> Ever since 4.2.x Jelly Bean debuted, a lot of my apps have become slow and laggy, timing out and such.
> 
> And yes, I've shut off background updates or whatever in Google Currents.
> 
> But Flipboard especially is still a laggy mess under 4.2.x.... even after the recent update...


I had this too. But have you turned it off completely and restarted? That worked for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigInOregon

Pushka said:


> I had this too. But have you turned it off completely and restarted? That worked for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Several times since the update.

Now the slowdown seems more isolated to a select handful of apps (Flipbook the most prominantly) so I'm thinking once those apps update...


----------



## Xopher

Have you tried clearing the cache? In 4.2, go to Settings > Storage, then click on Cached Data to clear the cache.


----------



## Hoosiermama

> As a new Nexus 7 owner - how do you recommend that I organize my apps? I have read information about various Launchers but not sure which one is the best.. Any suggestions?


I have Go on my phone, but my phone has gotten really laggy with it, so I didn't install it on my N7.

I like the stock launcher, but found I needed two rows of dock icons, and the stock launcher only allows one. With the 4.2 update, the dock icons also got smaller, which was harder on my old eyes, so I tried Apex launcher. Very smooth, and I like the customizations on it. However, with the 4.2 update, they took awhile to update that launcher, so I installed Nova. I love, love, love Nova. Really slick, and even more customization than Apex or Go. It's exactly the way I want it. I believe Apex has now been updated, but I don't think you can go wrong with any of them.


----------



## bordercollielady

Thanks.. I have been playing with Go.. and not having anything to compare to - it seems to be working fast enough.  But I downloaded the free version - and now have ads.. UGH..  Its fun having so many options to customize!


----------



## Hoosiermama

I have Go on my phone and I don't have ads. It may be another app causing that.


----------



## Marlene Joyce Spark

Got mine a few days ago and I'm loving it so far.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CraigInOregon

Flipbook updated to the HD version and now all the former slow-down issues from the 4.2.x update have disappeared.

I'm not sure it's quite as silky-smooth as it was under 4.1.x, but it's now livable.


----------



## Hoosiermama

Just FYI, once Go released their new launcher for jelly bean, my phone now gets ads for it. Ugh. My phone is older and can't even get jelly bean. I hate seeing ads for it and may look at a a different launch's. So yea... Go has ads now.

Their new launcher is outrageously priced.

Also, Mighty Text has now released their tablet app, so you can text from the tablet using your phone's phone number. It is fantastic. I beta tested the app and have been using it for a few months. I love it and rarely text from my phone these days.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I have an HTC phone with Android 4.0 and the Go Launcher EX.. no ads.
Nexus 7 with Android 4.2 and Go Launcher EX... has ads.

I don't know what conclusions to draw from that yet.


Mike


----------



## CraigInOregon

Well, I avoid those issues simply by not using third-party launcher. I prefer a pure Android experience... it's one of the main attractions of the Nexus tablet.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Well, I avoid those issues simply by not using third-party launcher. I prefer a pure Android experience... it's one of the main attractions of the Nexus tablet.


I can certainly understand that. I've gotten way to used to being able to easily add multiple things to folders and alphabetize them to go back to plain vanilla now.

Mike


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Well, I avoid those issues simply by not using third-party launcher. I prefer a pure Android experience... it's one of the main attractions of the Nexus tablet.


Me too. Back on Gingerbread, I had an app that created and organized folders, now I just use the base Android capabilities. Alphabetization was never an issue for me.


----------



## Pushka

I'm on vanilla and am able to nest various applications into different folders. I'm curious to know how the other launchers do this differently?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigInOregon

Oh, I understand why some folks like launchers.

But, man, with the folders ability built into Jelly Bean (can't remember, but I think it debuted in 4.1, not 4.2), that's plenty for me. It was a nice upgrade compared to the Gingerbread experience on my old (now retired) smartphone...


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Pushka said:


> I'm on vanilla and am able to nest various applications into different folders. I'm curious to know how the other launchers do this differently?


I like being able to click on a folder and then call up a list of apps, check the boxes of all the ones I want to add to the folder and have it done and then alphabetized. I have some folders with a dozen or more apps, and the alphabetizing helps me find them more easily. The launcher I use is the one that fits in with my workflow the best. The vanilla one is a pain _for the way I work_. YMMV.

Mike


----------



## bordercollielady

jmiked said:


> Nexus 7 with Android 4.2 and Go Launcher EX... has ads.
> 
> Mike


My conclusion too.. I tried deleting the other apps that were running and the ads aren't going away. They really are annoying. Decided to either pay for the upgrade or go back to vanilla android. Still thinking...


----------



## laurie_lu

I purchased a Nexus 7 a couple weeks ago but ended up returning it to Office Depot after several OTA update failures & multiple factory resets. This device had version 4.1.2 installed even though on the outside of the box it stated it came with 4.2 brand new. I suspected that either I received a refurbished device or there was something really wrong with the stock software that wasn't allowing the OTA to be installed.

I didn't want to deal with the hassle of troubleshooting over the phone. Nor did I feel comfortable rooting it.  According to my receipt, this was purchased during Office Depot's Holiday Season. I could return it without having to get an exchange or pay a restocking fee.  I just wanted it off my hands at that point.  

A month prior, I upgraded to a Droid Razr Maxx HD phone.  Out of the box, it had issues.  It had a faulty proximity sensor. The display would not wake up during a call to use the keypad.  Touching the screen or outside buttons did nothing to wake it up.  I would have to wait for the person on the other side to end our call since the display was black.  Nor could I use the keypad during a call for any type of reason since the display was black.  I ended up returning the phone.  Android is not leaving me with a warm fuzzy feeling.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Sorry to hear you're having such troubles.

I have owned several major Android devices and have simply not struggled as you have.

Sometimes I think such things are "luck of the draw." But overall, I've had a much better Android experience than I've had with Apple products. But everyone's mileage will vary.

My Nexus 7 has been a dream experience, I love my Samsung SIII, and before either of those, the T-Mobile G2 from HTC was quite serviceable, even though it had a small screen and was never updated past Gingerbread.

My N7 has basically replaced my old iPod nano for media/music consumption.

And in 2013, I'm even considering getting a Chromebook. Maybe. 

Still, yeah, there are those who get bad units and come away with a bad impression.

I know a highly negative experience with Apple refusing for 16 months to even ACKNOWLEDGE an iTunes problem with iTunes for Windows (until the problem started affecting MacOS/iOS users, too) is what soured me on Apple products, even though they FINALLY fixed the issue a couple-three months ago.

So I can understand... a bad experience or two can really stick in a person's craw.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Note to self....Don't buy any of Laurie Lu's used Android devices! 

I've had good luck with my RAZR MAXX, and only minor troubles with my Nexus 7 tablet. Sorry you are under such a curse!



laurie_lu said:


> I purchased a Nexus 7 a couple weeks ago but ended up returning it to Office Depot after several OTA update failures & multiple factory resets. This device had version 4.1.2 installed even though on the outside of the box it stated it came with 4.2 brand new. I suspected that either I received a refurbished device or there was something really wrong with the stock software that wasn't allowing the OTA to be installed.
> 
> I didn't want to deal with the hassle of troubleshooting over the phone. Nor did I feel comfortable rooting it. According to my receipt, this was purchased during Office Depot's Holiday Season. I could return it without having to get an exchange or pay a restocking fee. I just wanted it off my hands at that point.
> 
> A month prior, I upgraded to a Droid Razr Maxx HD phone. Out of the box, it had issues. It had some sort of proximity sensor default. The display would not wake up during a call to use the keypad. Touching the screen or outside buttons did nothing to wake it up. I would have to wait for the person on the other side to end our call since the display was black. Nor could I use the keypad during a call for any type of reason since the display was black. I ended up returning the phone. Android is not leaving me with a warm fuzzy feeling.


----------



## laurie_lu

I do own a 2 yr old Droid X that I've never had any issues with.


----------



## CegAbq

I totally sympathize with bad experiences that can put one off from anything. I feel that I've been "lucky" at not having the kind of issues with my various devices that so many others report. However, with Android devices, I think part of why I've been "lucky" is that before I ever started using any Android device, I was already a heavy user of the Google universe. I've never tried to use other services (no other email sync, no other calendar, no other contacts manager). My work does use Outlook, but all of my work email is forwarded to one of my Gmail accounts. When I need email to go out strictly from my work account, I just log in to OWA through a browser & go from there.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

After having used my Nexus 7 for six months or so I still like it a lot, but after the new wore off I don't use it as my default ereader any longer. I went back to my KK, as I thought I might. I don't have any particular problem with reading from an LCD screen, I just like the eInk a bit more. 

It has entirely replaced my iPad, though.

Mike


----------



## Susan J

I still prefer my Kindle paperwhite as a dedicated reader for some reason but I love my Nexus 7 for everything else.  Since I now use GrooVe IP with my Google voice number to make and receive calls on it and I am rarely out of wifi range, I have ended my cell provider contract and switched to a disposable for a backup.


----------



## Hoosiermama

I'm still enthralled with my N7. I haven't read on my Kindle Touch in months. I hardly even use the home computer any more. I'm keeping the Touch for reading at the lake in the summer, but really like the N7 for reading in the house. Our house faces north and is somewhat dark, and with the N7 I don't need a light.

For me, it's darn near a perfect device.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CraigInOregon

I still love my N7.

I didn't really buy it for reading, though; I bought it for email, web browsing, media playback (music, movies), and games, primarily. I'll use it on a rare occasion to read, but not primarily. That's what my Kindle Paperwhite is for.

I use my N7 for those things when I'm out in the living room instead of at my desktop in the home office. I switch between my N7 and my Samsung Galaxy SIII smartphone throughout the day.

My N7, however, has completely replaced my iPod nano, and replaced most of my uses for my old laptop.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

This evening I installed a car mount for my Nexus 7 (also fits my iPad 1). It's great! I'll be using it for geocaching navigation via GPS.










http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00585CLSQ/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

You an either bolt it to a seat rail bolt, or attached it to the floor of the car (or anywhere else you can find a sturdy place to fasten the bracket).

I think it might bobble a little bit on the back-country roads I drive on, but it should be minimal.

Seems like a good value.

Mike


----------



## CegAbq

Mike - how do you maintain a gps connection in the Nexus 7? Does it have a built-in live gps function that is not dependent on internet access?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CegAbq said:


> Mike - how do you maintain a gps connection in the Nexus 7? Does it have a built-in live gps function that is not dependent on internet access?


The Nexus 7 has a GPS receiver built-in, so it can always tell where it is. There are apps available that make road maps available by storing them on the device, so you don't need an internet connection for Google Maps. There are several out there, but I use this one:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.alk.copilot.namarket.premiumusa&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5hbGsuY29waWxvdC5uYW1hcmtldC5wcmVtaXVtdXNhIl0.

The maker puts this on sale periodically, I bought it for $9.99 on sale, and it has been totally worth it, I've used it several times. There are less feature-rich versions from the same provider that cost less also. I keep it on my phone all the time, it has helped me when I really needed navigation but was out in the boonies away from a data connection! I got a new car that has in-dash GPS, so now will only need it in rental cars.

You can also save the map of an area in Google Maps and access it when there's no data connection, but I've not tried this and am vague on how it works.

This article looks interesting on this sort of thing:

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13746_7-57484949-48/transform-your-nexus-7-into-a-car-tech-powerhouse/


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

What THC said.

I've used Freenav on both Android and IOS devices, and it is quite satisfactory. The maps are resident, so you don't need a data connection for navigation.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.navfree.android.OSM.ALL&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5uYXZmcmVlLmFuZHJvaWQuT1NNLkFMTCJd

You can copy portions of Google Maps to your local device, but it's my impression that they can't be used for navigation. At least, I have not found out how to. I always seem to get a 'no internet connection' when I try to get directions via Google Maps, even though the map itself is displayed. I think Maps and Navigation are two different apps.

I went out and used the mount for 2-3 hours today, and the mounting hardware works very nicely. I had to crank the brightness on the Nexus all the way up to be able to see the maps in the Texas noonday sun, so the battery went from 100% to 20% in three hours. I have a car charger for the N7, but I thought I'd see how it did without using it.

Mike


----------



## Susan J

I'm lucky in that my current Nexus cover wedges perfectly over my old 4" GPS mount in the corner of my windshield.  It doesn't hamper visibility since it covers the corner bracket of the window frame extending onto both sides.  I was surprised to see how well it stayed in place and haven't used my Garmin GPS since getting this.

Today, one more reason to smile with the automatic installation of Android 4.2.2.  After years of smartphones that seemed to be obsolete in such a short time and rarely got updates, I now have the latest o/s within days of release.    From the news feeds that I have read about this update, there is speculation that it improves battery life though I have not been unhappy with the current time.

I think my husband , who has the Kindle Fire, gets tired of hearing me extol the virtues of the Nexus but this is really the first device I have had (and I have had a lot) that makes me really happy.


----------



## balaspa

I have been thinking that my wife and I need to get into the world of tablets.  We don't need something as big as an iPad.  I am a huge fan of Google and Android - so the Nexus 7 seems right.  Now that people have had these for a while - any updates?  How is it?


----------



## Susan J

I still think it is the perfect tablet.  I also have a nexus 10 but the 7 is still the one I use the most.  I have Groove IP on it so I use it for phone calls.  I prefer it to my Garmin GPS in the car and I love Google Now.  It gets a lot of use and I have not had any problems with it.


----------



## CegAbq

I love my Nexus 7; I'm not even tempted by an 8.5 screen, because the 7 is so portable. I have had absolutely zero problems with mine. I'm not rooted, but my son has rooted his and he also has no problems.
I also have an original Kindle Fire. I keep it around for the Amazon Prime Streaming, but I use my '7 most. I prefer the true Android experience over what the Fire provides.
I've also got an Android smartphone (first had an OG Motorola Droid, then an HTC thunderbolt, and now an HTC Droid DNA) I love Jellybean on the 7 way better than the version that is available to unrooted Droid DNAs.


----------



## CraigInOregon

balaspa said:


> I have been thinking that my wife and I need to get into the world of tablets. We don't need something as big as an iPad. I am a huge fan of Google and Android - so the Nexus 7 seems right. Now that people have had these for a while - any updates? How is it?


Well, here's my two cents.

I love my N7. Absolutely love.

However, word to the wise: they're about to refresh the Nexus 7, so the ones they'll be selling in a couple months will have more powerful processors, more memory, and will probably launch with the first iteration of... Key Lime Pie, the NEXT generation of the Android O/S. (Old N7 owners will get Key Lime Pie, too.)

It's also set to have an even higher-res screen than the current model.

More memory, higher res, and possibly a lower price point. It's due to be unveiled at the Google I/O event later this month, and ship in early summer, just like the original Nexus 7 did.

Here's a link to some early coverage:

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/04/03/us-google-nexus-idUSBRE93205L20130403

If you can wait a couple months (June-ish) I think you'll end up happy you did.

While they're changing chipsets from nVidea to Qualcomm, Asus is still the hardware maker behind the Google-branded next-gen N7... and they are AWESOME.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

CraigInTwinCities said:


> If you can wait a couple months (June-ish) I think you'll end up happy you did.


Great. I was thinking about getting one with more memory in that time frame anyway.

Mike


----------



## Hoosiermama

Well, Amazon decided that the only Android devices that Prime Videos would be visible on would be the Kindle Fire. I have Flash installed on my N7 and had been able to watch videos on it until recently. Not very happy right now . My guess is that they're doing this to get more Fires sold, so no Android devices other than the Fire work now. Ipads and Ipods still work.


----------



## Meemo

Hoosiermama said:


> Well, Amazon decided that the only Android devices that Prime Videos would be visible on would be the Kindle Fire. I have Flash installed on my N7 and had been able to watch videos on it until recently. Not very happy right now . My guess is that they're doing this to get more Fires sold, so no Android devices other than the Fire work now. Ipads and Ipods still work.


I was surprised you were ever able to make that work. I could never get them to work on my rooted Nook Color. They work on iPads because Amazon provides apps for that. Makes sense that they wouldn't provide direct access, just like they don't provide direct access for ePub books on the Fire (although they make it pretty simple to make it work).


----------



## CegAbq

I don't understand the marketing thoughts that would lead Amazon to creating an Apple app for the iPad but they won't create one for Android devices. Amazon is in competition with Apple the same as it would be with Android.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

My suspicion (no actual knowledge) is that Amazon is driven by the desire to please the rights holders of their content. Because of the open nature of Android, protecting streamed content is much more difficult than on Apple, where there are only a handful of devices and things are more controlled. Since the Fire is closed similar to the Apple system, again, protecting the streamed content is easier. Arguing against my theory is that Netflix seems to have solved this problem on Android.

But Amazon's business strategy seems to be making it super easy to buy and use their stuff, especially digital content, in as many places as possible. So I am skeptical that it is some sort of protect-the Fire mentality that is behind this omission.


----------



## Meemo

CegAbq said:


> I don't understand the marketing thoughts that would lead Amazon to creating an Apple app for the iPad but they won't create one for Android devices. Amazon is in competition with Apple the same as it would be with Android.


There are Apple folks who will never buy an Android product (and vice versa). If they make an Apple app though, they can still encourage Apple users to buy Amazon content. In the case of Android users, they'd rather try to encourage them to buy Amazon hardware for viewing/listening to that Amazon content. At least I imagine that's their thinking.

Or maybe it's what Claw said ...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.engadget.com/2013/07/17/new-nexus-7-coming/

There are solid rumors of a Nexus 7 new version being released soon. Probably announced next week, and for sale soon.

I damaged the USB connection on my old model by clumsily plugging it in in the dark. it still works, but the connection is fiddly and doesn't inspire confidence. I may use that for an excuse to get a new version. Or I may wait and see if Amazon updates the Fire HD before Christmas....


----------



## CegAbq

The Hooded Claw said:


> I may use that for an excuse to get a new version. Or I may wait and see if Amazon updates the Fire HD before Christmas....


Sounds like a d*mn good excuse to me, unless you have great powers of resistance 
-----------------------------------
ETA: Yesterday, I went to Staples & looked at an 8.9 inch HD Fire. I have an OG Fire & an OG Nexus 7. I don't really have serious gadget lust but keep wondering if an HD Fire is really all that better & would the 8.9 inch screen offer more.
While I don't think sampling in a store really gives a true experience, I found myself still not tempted. 
The other day I was heading off to Lowe's to get an estimate about replacing my tiled kitchen countertops and wanted to shoot some pics to take with me. I had forgotten that the OG Nexus 7 only has a FF camera ; instead I took pics with my HTC Droid DNA & didn't take time to transfer/email the pics to my Nexus.
So while having both a FFC & RFC would be **nice**, the HDMI out would be **nice**, the HD screen *might be *nice** ~~~ I'm still not really convinced. Gonna save my money for a while longer.


----------



## CraigInOregon

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2013/07/17/new-nexus-7-coming/
> 
> There are solid rumors of a Nexus 7 new version being released soon. Probably announced next week, and for sale soon.
> 
> I damaged the USB connection on my old model by clumsily plugging it in in the dark. it still works, but the connection is fiddly and doesn't inspire confidence. I may use that for an excuse to get a new version. Or I may wait and see if Amazon updates the Fire HD before Christmas....


The "new Nexus 7" is almost old news. It'll have 2GB of RAM instead of 1GB, and it'll be much higher resolution with a new chipset under the hood.

Beyond that, it'll also have Android 4.3.

I'm not really tempted yet because my Nexus 7 still works just fine, and I'm not sure if I want to stick with the 7-inch form factor next time I buy, or upgrade to a 10-in or larger tablet. I'm in no hurry, though.

As for the Kindle Fire, it'll refresh sometime in the fall, like normal. They will want to have something new to push for the holiday season. I'm guessing there will be at least 1 new Fire model and maybe more, and one new eInk device and maybe more.


----------



## Susan J

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2013/07/17/new-nexus-7-coming/
> 
> I damaged the USB connection on my old model by clumsily plugging it in in the dark. it still works, but the connection is fiddly and doesn't inspire confidence.


After reading this, I became more conscientious about turning the light on when plugging in the charger.
I think I have just lucked out since I have tried many times to insert in backwards without bothering with lights. 

For the first time in quite a while, I'm not excited about the next generation of any device. I do have the Nexus 10 in addition to the Nexus 7 and while it is significantly heavier, I find I use it more than the Nexus 7 at home. I still prefer the Nexus 7 to carry away from home. They both work just fine and I doubt that I will replace for a few more generations or unless the weight is reduced by more than 50%.


----------



## Susan J

Not even a week since my previous post and I'm eating my words.  

I just watched the Google press event and introduction of the new Nexus 7.  I'm so happy to hear that it will be available through Amazon        , Walmart, Best Buy as well as the Playstore on July 30th.  I'm getting one.  

It was wonderful to hear that Jellybean 4.3 will be rolling out today to the current Nexus 7 was well as the Nexus 10, just as we expected.

One new thing that has me jumping for joy is the Chromecast adapter.  It will be available from Amazon later today.  It cost $35 and will allow perfectly synchronized streaming from any device to one's tv.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Susan J said:


> It was wonderful to hear that Jellybean 4.3 will be rolling out today to the current Nexus 7 was well as the Nexus 10, just as we expected.


When? I just checked and it's not available yet for my N7...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Susan J said:


> Not even a week since my previous post and I'm eating my words.
> 
> I just watched the Google press event and introduction of the new Nexus 7. I'm so happy to hear that it will be available through Amazon  , Walmart, Best Buy as well as the Playstore on July 30th. I'm getting one.


I, on the other hand am not getting one...I've been having more and more problems with my Droid RAZR MAXX phone, and decided to replace it with a Galaxy S4. So no optional tech toys for Claw for awhile! But I am really enjoying my S4...


----------



## CraigInOregon

The Hooded Claw said:


> I, on the other hand am not getting one...I've been having more and more problems with my Droid RAZR MAXX phone, and decided to replace it with a Galaxy S4. So no optional tech toys for Claw for awhile! But I am really enjoying my S4...


As an S3 user, I can safely predict you'll love your S4. So there!


----------



## CegAbq

CraigInTwinCities said:


> When? I just checked and it's not available yet for my N7...


Craig, I got my 4.3 update OTA a few days ago; I'm assuming you have yours by now?

I'm still on the fence about whether to get a new 7 or not. And I was talking with my son about Chromecast ~ since we have a Sony BluRay player with built in internet connectivity for one room and a Vizio TV with built in internet connectivity in another room, I don't see much need for Chromecast at this time either.

My gadget lust just isn't finding any new gadgets to spend on yet (assuming {knock on wood} that my Droid DNA holds up for a while longer)


----------



## CraigInOregon

I won't be getting the new N7. My original still does the job and by the time I'm ready to upgrade, I'm thinking I'll go for a 10-inch tablet or maybe larger.

Just because, if I want to use a tablet for writing, it's better to have a bigger screen.

Yeah, My 4.3 update finally arrived. About a day after I whined about it not being there yet.


----------



## Susan J

I won't have my new Nexus 7 till tomorrow but the Chromecast came today and it does work beautifully with the first Nexus 7, as well as with the Nexus 10, my ultrabook, and my pc.  

It was a snap to set up - just ran set up on the ultrabook and the rest of the devices recognized it as soon as I turned them on.  It was interesting to see that I could not only use the Nexus 7 for something else while the videos were playing but I could actually close it and the video just keep running on the tv.

We do have a Roku on the upstairs tv but the simplicity of being able to project something from your phone or tablet right onto the tv just by clicking the icon can't be beat.


----------



## Backwoods

Do not drop the Nexus 7 by the way.  The screen will shatter.  The only replacements offered are directly through Nexus at a cost higher than a new one.  They seem to be good devices but be careful.  It's all fun and games til someone drops their tablet.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Well, the screen _is_ glass. 

Mike


----------



## CegAbq

jmiked said:


> Well, the screen _is_ glass.
> 
> Mike


LOL ~ my original '7 is still going strong {knock on wood}; my son's on the other hand succumbed to screen fracture recently. Since he's almost as big a gadget-junkie as I am, he took the opportunity to upgrade to a newer version. 
I'm still holding out trying to decide whether I want to stay with the 7 inch form-factor or try somethning with a bit larger screen.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I keep my N7 snug in a purple faux-leather case. Lots of cushioning there for the potential accidental drop.

I mean, I'll never recommend dropping ANY piece of technology.

But putting a tablet of any branding in a case is extremely wise.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

CraigInTwinCities said:


> But putting a tablet of any branding in a case is extremely wise.


Yup. All my gadgets are in protective cases of some sort, and usually have a screen protector. It's been helpful. A few weeks ago my phone bounced out of the handlebar bracket while I was bicycle riding on a rocky trail and I added insult to injury by riding over it with my back wheel. It left a tire track on the back of the case, and a slight ding on the screen protector (but the glass was unharmed). The phone was otherwise unhurt.

Mike


----------



## Susan J

I had my Nexus 2nd generation for a couple of weeks before a case was available.  I hated using it bare since it just seemed harder to handle.  Without having a case to grip, I not only worried about breaking it but I also always seemed to be touching an area of the screen where I would accidentally open another app.


----------



## SusieQ

Having an issue with my Nexus & wonder if anyone else has had this happen. My 32 GB nexus 7 is about a year old with 22 GB storage still available. It just started suddenly rebooting itself, repeatedly. Enough to go from a full charge down to 70% in a couple hours, not doing anything else, just rebooting. Sometimes tells me to enter my password to decrypt files, that I never encrypted. Then I got the message the launcher had stopped working so I installed Nova Prime. Now a message box repeatedly opens telling me Google + has stopped working. Is my tablet just worn out? A virus/malware scan comes up clean. Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

Susie


----------



## CraigInOregon

SusieQ said:


> Having an issue with my Nexus & wonder if anyone else has had this happen. My 32 GB nexus 7 is about a year old with 22 GB storage still available. It just started suddenly rebooting itself, repeatedly. Enough to go from a full charge down to 70% in a couple hours, not doing anything else, just rebooting. Sometimes tells me to enter my password to decrypt files, that I never encrypted. Then I got the message the launcher had stopped working so I installed Nova Prime. Now a message box repeatedly opens telling me Google + has stopped working. Is my tablet just worn out? A virus/malware scan comes up clean. Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> Susie


Contact Google. Under the circumstances, I'm sure they'll find some way to make you happy, even though you're probably beyond the original warranty.

Beyond that, I'm no tech guru, so I can only offer a guess.

One guess is this: if your Nexus 7 upgraded to the latest-n-greatest version of Android, a number of owners have been reporting problems similar to yours due to the fact that the original Nexus 7s came with only 1GB of memory. The latest version of Jelly Bean runs a WHOLE LOT BETTER on 2 GB, though technically it's supposed to work on 1GB.

But there's no way to up the RAM in a Nexus 7. So contact Google and see if they'll either service it, replace it, or at least give you a discount toward a newer Nexus with more RAM. Never hurts to ask.

That's my best guess... there was either a bug in your latest Jelly Bean upgrade, or the machine is starting to fault out in general due to low RAM.

It's a bit harder to contact Google on their hardware than it is Amazon, but Google does respond to inquiries about this sort of thing. Write their Nexus 7 Support department and, if you explain what's going on, I'm sure they'll find some way to make you happy.

If they don't, tell them you intend to "upgrade" to a Kindle Fire HDX... LOL


----------



## SusieQ

Thank you, Craig, will give that a try. Nothing ventured, nothing gained, right?


----------



## Hoosiermama

You might also try a factory reset, and slowly adding back your apps. It could be a corrupt app that's causing issues. One thing that happened earlier for a lot of us is when the lock screen widgets came out, HD Widgets had an issue that caused reboots. Lots of reboots. 

Good luck!


----------



## SusieQ

Update: I contacted Asus and as I was still under warranty   they are servicing it. Seems I was stuck in a bootloop and when I did a hard reset the tablet froze on the Google screen then died altogether. An internet search seems to indicate the problem isn't uncommon. Hasme thinking about some of the great deals coming up for the holidays on tablets. Am going through withdrawl without my Nexus, lol. (As an fyi, the TSV on black friday on QVC is last years kindle fire hd 8.9 wifi & 4g with the 64 gb priced at $279 if anyone is interested)
Susie


----------



## Gone To Croatan

CraigInTwinCities said:


> I keep my N7 snug in a purple faux-leather case. Lots of cushioning there for the potential accidental drop.


Me too. I thought about black, but the purple just looked me in the eye and said 'buy me'.

Only had it a couple of days, but it's much more usable as an e-book reader than my 10" Transformer, and the screen is just loverly... as well as the Kindle books, I can actually read PDFs on it without having to zoom in to see the words.


----------



## booklover888

I just bought myself a Nexus 7 (2013) and I LOVE it! It is the best reading device. I don't think I'll be buying any more e-ink devices. The text is so sharp on the Nexus. Combined with the Calibre Companion app, I have over 5000 books on my device, organized the way I want them, ready to use with the reading app of my choice (Moon+ Pro). I got the 16 GB Nexus and that is plenty for my needs. Now, I just need to read faster! I hope this quells the "buy more devices" bug.   

The text is much sharper and clearer on the Nexus than on my Kobo Glo. Of course the Kobo is much smaller and lighter to take out of the house. I'd love to buy a tablet of that size. Or a lighted 5" e-ink reader, for portability. So I am always ready to open my wallet for something like that


----------



## SLGray

I got a Nexus 7 about two weeks ago. I had been considering a Kindle Fire, but the reviews and most people I talked to suggested the Nexus, because I don't plan to use it -only- as an e-reader. But I do love it for reading, not going to lie. It's much easier to read on than my husband's iPad, and much faster and better in, oh, every way than my ancient Sony.


----------



## kansaskyle

I picked up a Nexus 7 for myself.  I still prefer my PaperWhite 2 for reading, and I'm using the Nexus 7 for games, video viewing, diary, email, task tracking, etc.


----------



## wilsondm2

kansaskyle said:


> I picked up a Nexus 7 for myself. I still prefer my PaperWhite 2 for reading, and I'm using the Nexus 7 for games, video viewing, diary, email, task tracking, etc.


Try Moon Reader - you might change your mind, it's that good.


----------



## kansaskyle

wilsondm2 said:


> Try Moon Reader - you might change your mind, it's that good.


Battery life measured in days versus hours plus the ability to read outdoors is a big reason I prefer eInk over the Nexus (or any other tablet).


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I would really, really like to have Moon reader on an eInk device.

Really, really, really.   


Mike


----------



## wilsondm2

jmiked said:


> I would really, really like to have Moon reader on an eInk device.
> 
> Really, really, really.
> 
> Mike


One of the best versions of the Kindle reader app was made for the HP Touchpad. I liked the dark grey with white letters in the night-time mode on it. Moonreader lets me emulate that screen and adjust margins and headers and footers to make it just the way i want. Yes, I love my PW2 with e-ink, but the Nexus/Moonreader combo is fun to use and very very clear - nice way to read epub books, then use my Kindle for Amazon books.


----------



## timothycward

Hey Everybody,

Does anyone have an issue with the kindle app for the latest Nexus 7 where if you haven't used it in a few hours, when you tap library the screen blinks and returns to the book you were already in? I'm getting tired of having to click library twice before it works. Kindle's help function suggested I uninstall and unregister then reregister my device, but I wonder if that would affect DRM on the titles I have. Is there still a limit to how many times you can download a title?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

timothycward said:


> Hey Everybody,
> 
> Does anyone have an issue with the kindle app for the latest Nexus 7 where if you haven't used it in a few hours, when you tap library the screen blinks and returns to the book you were already in? I'm getting tired of having to click library twice before it works. Kindle's help function suggested I uninstall and unregister then reregister my device, but I wonder if that would affect DRM on the titles I have. Is there still a limit to how many times you can download a title?


De-registering and re-registering won't affect DRM. When you de-register the app/device, all licenses are released. When you re-register it and re-download the specific book, then that license is used again. You can download a title unlimited times, but can only have it (in most cases) _simultaneously_ on 6 devices. So if you have 7 devices and have downloaded a title to 6 of them, you will not be able to download it to the 7th until you take it off of one of the first 6.


----------

